# Welcome to the Next Overclock.net



## yashau

Wow it's awesome! Thanks admins for all the hard work!


----------



## jeffries7

First feature I've noticed that i like is "Forum Nav" being moved to the top


----------



## Zerkk

I just logged in but I like what I see so far!


----------



## amang

Great job, admins! Luv you guys.......


----------



## battlecryawesome




----------



## Nexus6

New site looks awesome


----------



## zodac

About time. :thumb:


----------



## xeeki

Gotta say... Looking good!


----------



## Socom

Awesome work guys


----------



## Disturbed117

thank god


----------



## Blk

Awesome


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Good job guys, clean and sleek.


----------



## Beefcake18

Looks fantastic, thank you so much!


----------



## TopazPie

Looks awesome. Nice work guys


----------



## hirolla888

Been refreshing for 30 mins straight! Finally!


----------



## cloudbyday

Amazing site and amazing admins!! Will be testing everything out!


----------



## admin

Is it morning or night? I don't think any of us know anymore


----------



## Bowser

Nice


----------



## KarmaKiller

Looks amazing...
Can't wait to see it when all the members start posting all the great how to guides and reviews!


----------



## shnur

You cannot imagine how many times I hit F5 to get to it; this morning was also hectic. I was waiting and waiting for it. All the aesthetic changes will take time to get used to; but it definitely feels great already!


----------



## SohcSTI

Looks good!


----------



## TheDude100

Think that my name will be back to the way it was before like this? =≡G≡=ThèÐµdé100


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I love the new ultra sized typing space.
This is slightly different from the BETA forum you had though.

Time to get used to it.

While the site was down I had a slight breakdown.

Hmm checks OCN... under construction...
Checks all other sites I go to, then back to OCN even though I know it's under construction...
Then a third time, and a forth before giving up.

My avatar is changed.
WHAT IS THIS TRICKERY!?!
Also, why has I lost 55 REP?


----------



## b3machi7ke

awesome work, only a few minutes in but it looks awesome!!!


----------



## Riou

Looks good. So shiny.


----------



## Reflux

Seems alright.

It not being vBulletin is killing me though.


----------



## adrian0729

Yay, I was busy reading computer trivias while waiting for this


----------



## kenpachiroks

Its sooooo......................... 2D! and clean. love it!








A lotta hard work must have gone into all this.
















you guys even made refreshing fun with the trivia


----------



## xzamples

Looking good!


----------



## Ovlazek

There should have been more of those useless facts at the bottom of the down page. I read the same ones way too many times.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Is it morning or night? I don't think any of us know anymore


Lets say both. That seems reasonable enough!


----------



## ErBall

You know it's bad when your life feels like something is missing when you can't get on OCN at work for one day......


----------



## dklimitless

mmmmmmmmmm.... me likey! Now I have an excuse not to study for my test... ^.^

Tons of respect to all the Admins who made this possible!


----------



## Nexus6

I lost some rep points......


----------



## returned4good

I spent the whole time on 4Chan. After bathing thoroughly, I'm ready to check out the new OCN. I kinda feel like I'm visiting an old friend's new house and trying to figure out where he keeps the Cheetos now. Looks promising, though.


----------



## jacksknight

meh..

Why did i lose rep?


----------



## Shalhoub

Perfect


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*
> 
> There should have been more of those useless facts at the bottom of the down page. I read the same ones way too many times.


Believe it or not, in building that list I exhausted all of the useless information on the internet. There is nothing else.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Woaaaaah!! Massive reply box  ha! Loving it so far! XD









huh... i lost rep... ahh well it was only 8 xD *Bounces around the place*


----------



## Squirrel

I'm sure I'll grow used to it in awhile







but honestly, I miss the old design a bit.

Any chance that we'll have a choice of skins?


----------



## Frosty88

Awesome work guys! I can't wait to try out the new features.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> Also, why has I lost 55 REP?


Well now I don't feel as bad, I lost 2 rep.


----------



## djriful

it looks really nice


----------



## Munkypoo7

It will all take getting used to, but it's a brilliant design imo.

Glad it's finally live


----------



## bluedevil

Wicked.....this is really nice.


----------



## pteek

WOW just WOW.

It will take time to get used to it but it will be worth it.


----------



## wierdo124

And we're live









Looks awesome.


----------



## pteek

WOW just WOW.

It will take time to get used to it but it will be worth it.

Edit:Spoiler is not working in my SIG.


----------



## Chuckclc

Yay!! We are back up and rollng! Looks sleek. Glad you kept the color scheme.


----------



## gerickjohn

OCN Looks so.. new.. Also, where is this "New Site Celebration thread" You speak of!?


----------



## rocstar96

Looks abit weird.


----------



## McDown

Great work guys!
Way better than "new look" at XS


----------



## Chipp

A note on rep scores - they are still being rebuilt, and will gradually climb back to the correct value over the next 24 hours. We just figured you'd not want to wait for that to happen.









Miscellaneous background tasks are still running, so the site will only get faster from here, too.


----------



## sanket779292

looks nice


----------



## returned4good

What's up with this?


----------



## iDaryl

hmm...double replies are a-plenty...

anyway GJ on the new look! takes a long time getting used to though.

yay for big bad reply boxes!


----------



## Bullly

This is awesome. Salute you for this admin!


----------



## hak8or

Woh!!! lots of changes. Also, the spot to type in text here is HUGE!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Awesome. The Classified/For Sale Subforum is much improved over the previous version. I applaud the upgrade. It's much more user-friendly and conveys much more info about the item for sale in a more efficient and consistent manner.


----------



## hak8or

Woh!!! lots of changes. Also, the spot to type in text here is HUGE!


----------



## cook

Looks good, Am I the only one who refreshed 15 times to read the little fact-lets on the construction page yesterday?


----------



## Bullly

This is awesome. Salute you for this admin!


----------



## GameBoy

Looks better than I thought it would .


----------



## Not A Good Idea

looks really nice. great job guys.

EDIT: hey i lost rep


----------



## rocstar96

The images don't automatically resize? Also, where's the user cp?


----------



## Captain318

I am loving the look and feel of the new OCN


----------



## Boyboyd

It looks pretty, but it's going to take me a long time to adjust.


----------



## Liselotte

looks simple, but still prefer vBulletin


----------



## sdhsbaseball

Wow!!! I love the new look!!!! Good job everyone who had a hand in the changes i think it looks amazing!!!


----------



## n1helix

And we are online!


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Not to shabby. basically a new toy to play with right now... HAHAHA


----------



## andrews2547

New OCN is awesome


----------



## xBISHOPx

Wow the site looks great







! Loving the private messages being right there when you get on.


----------



## adridu59

Awesome website ! Awesome work !


----------



## De-Zant

Finally it's done.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I like the look, feel like tinkering around a bit. Loved the random facts, I shamelessly pressed F5 a few times to just look them through lol.


----------



## Jamar16

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Looks a bit complicated but still it's good.


----------



## Phaedrus2129




----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Fantastic job with the redesign and major overhaul you guys put into the site. It will be enjoyed for quite some time by countless people in need of assistance or just here to chat. Again great work!









First post on the new interwebz had to be on this thread.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> Finally it's done.


What's a migration sherpa?

Regardless, i'm glad you're one.


----------



## Disturbed117

cant say i like the new color scheme.


----------



## Eduardv

The site is absolutely amazing, there is still many years of growth and contribute to the world from Overclock.net.









NOTE: do you know if emoticons will be updated?

Thanks


----------



## cloppy007

Congrats!


----------



## bucdan

I love it guys! Thank you admin and friends for keeping this site alive and always making things interesting and having me come back over and over for almost 5 years now for news, help, and casual chat. Thanks again!









Off to class, will be back and checking everything out, hopefully the site is 100% up







. Feels a lot more organized, though may take more to get to where "you" want to go in the site, but it feels more interactive and nice.

No more boredom and withdrawal symptoms haha. Sat on the computer and did nothing for a long time because the site wasn't up.


----------



## WaXyDeAd

Love it, well done guys.


----------



## neonlazer

Looks great! Just have to get used to change! HAHA!


----------



## SafeKlok

Awesome changes, no doubt lots of hard work behind the scenes!

The hours without OCN were horrible though


----------



## grillinman

Looks great everyone! I'm pretty excited to see what this will bring in the near, and distant, future. My favorite site just became more awesomer!


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Please change it back to the original forums. Thank you.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Looks amazing, I'm so glad you guys are up again! Wow! It's interesting to see the evolution of OCN, since 2004 and on.


----------



## meetajhu

Looks awesome!!! My god what headache for 1 day without OC.net


----------



## cubanresourceful

Error on page 10 LOL


----------



## jdobbs86

looks neat, might take me a minute to figure out though


----------



## xisintheend

wooohoo i like the colors, work approved!


----------



## badreligion156

I love the clean look of the site now! its awesome!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Feels so different.


----------



## overclocker23578

I bloody love it


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Feels good man.


----------



## rolatyor

i love it


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

I am liking the new layout a lot, it is so clean


----------



## Ocnewb

Thanks for your hard works Admins!! I'm a bit sad tho, i think i lost around 26 reps







.


----------



## Captain318

Its starting to get faster


----------



## Aden Florian

Looks great!


----------



## 428cobra

glad its back up i was having withdrawls


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Not a fan, but I'll probably get used to it.

Traditional vB for me.


----------



## KG363

I'm having problems. First, I'm missing three rep. Second, I keep seeing this:


The username and password were written by me

It looks great, I just can't use it.


----------



## MangoMan

Loving it guys!


----------



## dir_d

So high Tech, i gotta get used to this.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

My avatar went back to one I had 2 weeks ago. :/ Plus I cant change it. BAHUMBUG. I've lost rep too.


----------



## driftingforlife

Looking very nice:thumb:


----------



## Kieran

Love the new layout, Thanks to admin and the rest of the team for making, testing and implementing it.








By the way i've just had a look on my profile. I noticed there's a little block on the side for [email protected] stats, will there be one for BOINIC stats in the future?


----------



## Eduardv

This is very High tech


----------



## antmiu2

nice looking...
error on page 10 and guest cant flip through pages of a thread??


----------



## cubanresourceful

I love the new PM system, it comes in handy when PM'ing sellers since I don't have to remember to copy the thread URL before creating a new PM.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Looks sicker than sick!


----------



## X-Nine

I like it overall, but my rep stands at 177... before migrating, it was at 202. Don't like that.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> My avatar went back to one I had 2 weeks ago. :/ Plus I cant change it. BAHUMBUG. I've lost rep too.


Seems like many people have lost REP. I personally lost 5 REP, at least, last I remember I had 56 REP. Doesn't really matter anyways, since as long as I have 35 I'm good.


----------



## nepas

win!!!


----------



## jellis142

Very nice







Will take some time to get used to, but that was to be expected!


----------



## downlinx

looks great, just cant see forums or active threads or news


----------



## BlueTac

Not gonna lie, I nearly lost my mind without this place








Looking forward to the new.site
OCN FTW!


----------



## jprovido

first post. lovin the new OCN


----------



## admin

Sorry for the balancing issues. We should have this fixed shortly


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

w0000000000000t! Awesome looks so pretty!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I HATE that I had to go one day without OCN! PLEASE NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## DoomDash

lol @ my avatar from months ago.


----------



## topdog

Very nice update OCN
I'll take a look around, if I get lost I'll come back here


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Seems like many people have lost REP. I personally lost 5 REP, at least, last I remember I had 56 REP. Doesn't really matter anyways, since as long as I have 35 I'm good.


5 rep versus 25. Not saying that losing 5 rep isn't bad, because it is. Lots of mods on this site fail to see how much people contribute around here and then infract them for reasons not in the TOS. Losing 25 rep over an interface upgrade is pretty lame.

This is just one more kick in the nuts from OCN, I guess. Maybe it'll get fixed, but knowing some people around here, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## xTristinx

How come my news and recent post columns dissappeared? O.O


----------



## wot

w00t the site is awesome!


----------



## Maxxron

I was lost without my top lurking endeavor.

Now that it's back, can say that you guys did a really beautiful job with the renovation.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Fantastic! Man I am an OCN addict.


----------



## Buzzin92

I seem to be having a couple of issues too, I did have 39 Rep and also I am unable to change my avatar back to what it was before,

All in all though, feels great! Liking the new layout


----------



## Zero4549

Not gonna lie, I hate it.

It's certainly nicer looking from an artistic standpoint, and as an artist I can appreciate that, but OCN was never an art forum.

Functionality seems to have gone out the window on this one in favor of modern looks, and quite frankly, that seems counter-intuitive for a website with the slogan "pursuit of performance".


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> My avatar is changed.
> WHAT IS THIS TRICKERY!?!
> Also, why has I lost 55 REP?


My avatar changed back to my old one too. I also lost 55 rep.


----------



## CWell1337

Going to take some getting used to I'm sure. So far what I've seen looks great and to be honest, it is a refreshing change from what I've been looking at for the past five years


----------



## cuy50

The site looks amazing guys! Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## CDMAN

Nice work.


----------



## Nburnes

awesome!

Oh noes I lost reps and a flame D:


----------



## AllyOmega

Everythings so different! It's looking pretty good, except for the fact that I can't seem to access my user profile. It just loads forever, then says "Something has gone wrong!" Any fixes?


----------



## [T]Ron

Looks great! Made me log in again for the first time in 5 years.


----------



## alick

omg I love it! awesome upgrade!!!


----------



## Dustin1

Oh my god.. I can dig it!

But honestly, I was lost without OCN for a day.. xD so next time you do this, make it snappy!!









Only kidding, you guys did a good job, really good job!


----------



## aroc91

Sweet


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Hopefully I'll get used to this o.o


----------



## 06tb06

A little different layout at first, will take a little getting use to.


----------



## Addict_SW

I like it, definitely unique from how you delete messages to the general forum layout and move around!

Top Marks Folks!

Thanks!

Edit: Definitely worth the wait in trying to login and get my douse of OCN over the last day and a half!


----------



## AMC

I honestly like the old style more. It may be the fact that I need to get used to this.


----------



## Wishmaker

I AM IN!!!! Thanks for the effort guys!! Just managed to log in







.


----------



## Ratjack

appreciate the time you guys put in... but I dont think I like this new look.... is there anyway for me to switch back to "classic" type of view?


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Beautiful work guys! Loving the new OCN


----------



## kdrxone

This is new and exciting.


----------



## wondergod

hmm, not sure how I feel yet. Its ok so far, maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I lost rep


----------



## SilenTxR

Very nice upgrade! Just logged back on right now. Was feeling weird for me not being able to go on OCN for a day.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Love it


----------



## UnAimed

I find it very disorientating to say they least :/ I really digged the old look


----------



## WorldExclusive

Boss!

This is the site I was hoping for since I joined. Everything is layout professionally and news section looks great.
No more inmates running the asylum!


----------



## M0rbidDeath

This is better than I could have ever imagined. Thank you admin and the Overclock'net team for maintaining this wonderful resource.


----------



## Xcrunner

Looks good to me so far


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Hmm, I lost 2 rep points tbh, but very nice interface. Though the loss of rep points might be an issue you wanna look out for.


----------



## Evil Penguin

It's very different.
Will take some getting use to.


----------



## SilenTxR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*
> 
> I lost rep


I think I did too. Lost 2 points.


----------



## DrFPS

Good Job team. I know it wasn't easy. Its beautiful, and fast.

Bravo.


----------



## airisom2

I'm liking it so far. Overall, it looks very similar to the Head-Fi website, which I like too. Great job guys:thumb:


----------



## 06tb06

On second thought....go back to the old view.


----------



## TheDude100

I hope my username goes back to =≡G≡=ThèÐµdé100. But other than that I like the new site, it's going to take some getting used to.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnAimed*
> 
> I find it very disorientating to say they least :/ I really digged the old look


The new look will become the old look, so you'll like it in the end.


----------



## Belken

Like the update looks great


----------



## sevilla88

looks really good!!!.. it made me login again


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> Finally it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a migration sherpa?
> 
> Regardless, i'm glad you're one.
Click to expand...

A migration sherpa is someone who got familiar with the new platform during the extensive beta testing, and agreed to help out any users who are having difficulties with the new platform to easen the platform migration progress.

This means, if you are having issues with the new platform, just PM one of the sherpas. We'll be able to help.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenTxR*
> 
> I think I did too. Lost 2 points.


i went from 108 to 91


----------



## starwa1ker

It's looking really good =D Thanks guys for all your efforts. I love the OCN community <3


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

love the layout and features. not so big on the colors.
does hudler offer theme's? would be cool to have user selectable themes to pick from.
otherwise looking good thus far !!!!


----------



## wierdo124

It's faster!


----------



## BlackVenom

I'm not sure what exactly was shiny but that's the first thing I thought when I opened OCN and saw it was no longer down.

Good work!


----------



## dubz

Is there any way to change it to the wide version like the old site?


----------



## Virgle144

Wow this is great the time down was worth it even though I felt like I had nothing to do. XD


----------



## pvp309rcp

The new looks seems clean. Sadly I'm trying to get a feel of where everything is located now cause I feel lost


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Very cool







I will miss all of the blue though lol.


----------



## vitality

Am i the only one that's not a huge fan of the new layout? Is there even a way to see the whole forum at once? lol

edit: im ******ed and didnt scroll down

OK i actually like it now


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubz*
> 
> Is there any way to change it to the wide version like the old site?


Go here: http://www.overclock.net/user/dubz# then scroll to the bottom. "View Forums Full Width" will be under *Forum Preferences*.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Blostorm

Really nice.

One thing, some characters are not displaying correctly.


----------



## Hallock

so far so good!! smooth and quick.


----------



## dinkledork

Nice to see this site back up again. Kudos to the admins.


----------



## RagingCain

This will take getting used to! But I do like the change! Great work guys. Sometimes is just good for face lift! Its invigorating to re-inventing oneself.


----------



## .Sup

Very nice. My eyes don't hurt any more and I don't need to have the page zoomed in.


----------



## royalflush5

Lookin' good! Really slick, I'm going to have to make up for all that downtime now, lol


----------



## kikifq

loving the new layout


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

really digging the new forum.
i enjoyed the little facts at the bottom of the page when it was down








actually learned a few interesting things!

i also really like rig builder, it seams it needs to be updated with more products (im sure this is coming, i mean we are very early into the migration lol)

all in all, fantastic job guys! i really hope to see this company take off, i do like it ALOT more then vbulletin


----------



## frizo

Awesome. Simply awesome.


----------



## LightSpeedIII

Best birthday present yet, except maybe the 1090t...


----------



## pengs




----------



## yesitsmario

Oh it looks good!


----------



## pjBSOD

Really glad you guys are liking it









Thumbs up to the beta testers


----------



## Twist86

Not much of a fan of the new sliding front page but everything else looks fantastic. Seems like everything is loading faster as well which is great. There anyway to block or disable the moving slide bar at the top? Adblock doesn't seem to do its magic here...this java based?


----------



## .Sup

The site is working really slow atm


----------



## pLuhhmm

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Miki

Super awesome ^_^


----------



## hellzlegend

Awesome job guys. I'm the kind of person that hates the small changes but this is actually very nice. The wait was definitely worth it.


----------



## B-rock

Looks very clean and professional, I'm also surprised as to why people think it's slow. Could it be that the site was down for way to long and people needed their fix? I think so.


----------



## Desidero

It looks beautiful, but the site seems to be a little slow right now.

Awesome job, and keep up the good work!


----------



## JMCB

I don't like it. But I guess if I want to keep enjoying this site, I'm going to have to get used to it.


----------



## Prox

Hate it. The only good thing about it is that the site is much faster now.


----------



## el gappo

Can't believe how much you guys like it. You're usually all so... grumpy


----------



## dubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Go here: http://www.overclock.net/user/dubz# then scroll to the bottom. "View Forums Full Width" will be under *Forum Preferences*.
> Hope this helps.


+1


----------



## mr. biggums

just noticed it i take it every for sale thread pre-update is now in the archive, everything from now on is in the dedicated forum?

but beyond that site is defiantly more interesting in the design, a quick suggestion though is it possible to have multiple rigs in are signatures now that we have the drop down's?


----------



## langer1972

Looks great.


----------



## mumyoryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I'm liking it so far. Overall, it looks very similar to the Head-Fi website, which I like too. Great job guys:thumb:


Noticed this as well; now both of my most frequented forums are running on Huddler =). I didnt like it at first when head-fi switched but it grew on me


----------



## topog_z

its ok


----------



## Homeles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prox*
> 
> Hate it. The only good thing about it is that the site is much faster now.


It's much slower for me. :\


----------



## Cyrilmak

AWESOME!


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeles*
> 
> It's much slower for me. :\


I see many people saying this. I don't have that problem. It used to take about 5 seconds per page to load on the old layout, sometimes it just timed out altogether. Now it's pretty snappy.


----------



## aramil

No I hate it. the darker back drop of the older colour cheme made for an easier on the eye site this is just to light.


----------



## Dominik

Great Work!! im really loving the new look


----------



## Mr_Torch

So far I am not caring for the look of the site, maybe I was just used to seeing it the other way for the last six years...


----------



## pjBSOD

Caches are still being populated. It'll be at least 24 hours before OCN is up to speed. Hang in there, guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr_Torch*
> 
> So far I am not caring for the look of the site, maybe I was just used to seeing it the other way for the last six years...


Change isn't easy, especially when you're so used to something.


----------



## wierdo124

The more time i spend on the new OCN the more i love it


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeles*
> 
> It's much slower for me. :\


Right now they are still in the transfer stage, things will take longer right now to load. Then in the future, cause everything is still caching and warming up. Give it a little bit.


----------



## BankaiKiller

Wow admin, your post was really heart warming haha.


----------



## Blazing angel

Gasp! New website is awesome.


----------



## NITRO1250

I shed a tear now that it is back up again. I missed it.....


----------



## iGustopher

This is amazing! Fantastic work!


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Whoa...well worth the wait


----------



## NateN34

Wow!

At first I hated it, but 2 minutes later this has to be the sexiest forum I have ever seen!

Great work.


----------



## Diabolical999

I admit, this will take a day of getting used to, but it seems a lot more professional-looking now. Good job OCN mods.


----------



## jam3s

For the first time in nearly two days I can finally log in


----------



## Chris++

Woooo, Overclock.net for the win.

Mayor props for the people that work so hard on this site.


----------



## Mr_Torch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Caches are still being populated. It'll be at least 24 hours before OCN is up to speed. Hang in there, guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change isn't easy, especially when you're so used to something.


Ye and I'm old e-peen lol, I'm set in my ways a lot lol. But I adapt with time.


----------



## Vlasov_581

this is awesome:wheee:


----------



## TheChris2233

Hate it. The colors are ugly and plain and much harder to read through (way too light/bright) . For example everything is the same on the homepage vs the contrast from news and whatnot on the front page from the old site.

Seems like I have to scroll much more through tons of white space with tons of extra crap that I do not want to look at. Much much slower for me (although to be fair, this may be resolved after back end jobs finish).

This reminds me of the revamp of gamespot where they took a decent looking site and raped it for the sake of "modernization". (Although to once again be fair, I don't know anything about backend management so if this makes that part much easier then kudos).

tapatalk works for me (Which is good since this site is only reason I bought it!).

Just seems lot more ugly and a lot more impractical to me. Some sort of skin to make it look like old forum would be awesome (if that is even possible- although I am certainly not going about the right way to make a request.)

Nothing wrong to the folks that like it and I appreciate the staff working to keep it going and try to make improvements! (visually, you failed). Thanks for the hardwork!

edit: looks like tongue smiley is broke -doh.









_grumpass signing off_


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Nice!


----------



## Quasimojo

Looks awesome so far, guys! Logo could be a little more prominent on the home page, though.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Nice look, a lot better than my transition from the old Xbox forums to the new ones they have.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> A migration sherpa is someone who got familiar with the new platform during the extensive beta testing, and agreed to help out any users who are having difficulties with the new platform to easen the platform migration progress.
> This means, if you are having issues with the new platform, just PM one of the sherpas. We'll be able to help.


Or any staff member as most of us have been in the sandbox even longer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> love the layout and features. not so big on the colors.
> does hudler offer theme's? would be cool to have user selectable themes to pick from.
> otherwise looking good thus far !!!!


Themes are on the list of things to do same as a mobile site IIRC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Go here: http://www.overclock.net/user/dubz# then scroll to the bottom. "View Forums Full Width" will be under *Forum Preferences*.
> Hope this helps.


You can also use the preferences button at the top of threads
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twist86*
> 
> Not much of a fan of the new sliding front page but everything else looks fantastic. Seems like everything is loading faster as well which is great. There anyway to block or disable the moving slide bar at the top? Adblock doesn't seem to do its magic here...this java based?


You can disable the carousel by going intpo your profile> edit account details> tick Remove Homepage Carousel box and save
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> just noticed it i take it every for sale thread pre-update is now in the archive, everything from now on is in the dedicated forum?
> but beyond that site is defiantly more interesting in the design, a quick suggestion though is it possible to have multiple rigs in are signatures now that we have the drop down's?


Correct any sales thread made before the move are in the archived section but are able to be replied to so sales can still continue but no new threads can be created in there so any new classifieds (new term for sales and wanteds) will be done in the new format.
You can feature upto 3 systems in you sig by going to your profile> edit sig and chosing show off stuff in your sig. You can pick and mix from a variety of stuff.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Three ads per page?


----------



## dlee7283

i felt the old layout did everything very well, compared to HardOCP it was epic win

The new layout,not so much. However I do like the new location of the rep button. Still can't find my blog posts


----------



## MoonTar

Still getting used to it, but I have noticed that my rep has gone down from 35 to 31.


----------



## Allsop78

Wow. Just brought up the site before I went to bed, it was down all day which made me sad









But I really like the new layout. Looking forward to surfing this at work again. I say good job.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

not sure i like it yet..........its too bright LOL too much white color.............then again im not one for change hehehe

the color scheme is too close to that of facebook LOL blue and white............


----------



## omni_vision

GNARLY!!! nice job OCN...


----------



## Le_Loup

Amazing! Loads decent in waterfox, though probably hoping faster. Is it html 5 compliant? (Dunno right words, ie works in?) Looking forward to exploring it over time. Looks AMAZING so far!


----------



## aramil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Hate it. The colors are ugly and plain and much harder to read through (way too light/bright) . For example everything is the same on the homepage vs the contrast from news and whatnot on the front page from the old site.
> Seems like I have to scroll much more through tons of white space with tons of extra crap that I do not want to look at. Much much slower for me (although to be fair, this may be resolved after back end jobs finish).
> This reminds me of the revamp of gamespot where they took a decent looking site and raped it for the sake of "modernization". (Although to once again be fair, I don't know anything about backend management so if this makes that part much easier then kudos).
> tapatalk works for me (Which is good since this site is only reason I bought it!).
> Just seems lot more ugly and a lot more impractical to me. Some sort of skin to make it look like old forum would be awesome (if that is even possible- although I am certainly not going about the right way to make a request.)
> Nothing wrong to the folks that like it and I appreciate the staff working to keep it going and try to make improvements! (visually, you failed). Thanks for the hardwork!
> edit: looks like tongue smiley is broke -doh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _grumpass signing off_


Dito the brightness of this site is just to much ( i turned my monitor brightness down (only to turn it up to look at another site)) I hope that a skin option can be done.


----------



## Rage19420

Looks good, loads fast in chrome.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

still no themes for different colors? Sigh!


----------



## Rage19420

Looks good, loads fast in chrome.


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Hate it.


My initial impression...100% agree.

The only real issue with the previous setup was the lack of ability to support the volume of traffic received (I'm discounting minutiae); if the leadership here would have just invested more to ensure smooth operation, vs. completely re-configure everything in the name of additional profit and revenue generation (anyone here that believes it's otherwise...I've got some ocean-front property in Arizona to sell you), things would have been fine.

Money is at the core of everything, but damn...greed did a number on this place.


----------



## Tunapiano

awesome new site


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlells01*
> 
> My initial impression...100% agree.
> The only real issue with the previous setup was the lack of ability to support the volume of traffic received (I'm discounting minutiae); if the leadership here would have just invested more to ensure smooth operation, vs. completely re-configure everything in the name of additional profit and revenue generation (anyone here that believes it's otherwise...I've got some ocean-front property in Arizona to sell you), things would have been fine.
> Money is at the core of everything, but damn...greed did a number on this place.


VB3 is EOL. VB4 would have been our transition. Either way, big changes had to be made.


----------



## Calipso

Old one is much better. This new one stinks.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso*
> 
> Old one is much better. This new one stinks.


Mind edifying us with some specifics as to why you feel that way? It's very difficult to please everyone all the time :/


----------



## Blue Marker

So many possibilities with the addition of what we want to show off in our signatures. I think it is time for a pokemon collection of images.


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Mind edifying us with some specifics as to why you feel that way? It's very difficult to please everyone all the time :/


Everything that VBulletin was, was fine. It was slow, yes. However, this format is a strain on the eyes and too jumbled. People reading the current thread on right side of the thread? what the....


----------



## KC_Flip

The new OCN looks great. Big thanks to admin, staff/mods, testers and everyone else that put in so much effort to make this happen.


----------



## [March]




----------



## TheChris2233

navigation seems poor. If it wasn't for the big ass rocketship picture, I wouldn't have been able to find this thread. I also noticed some threads are defaulting to load the last post and others are not. Incredibly annoying to see "cool story bro" remarks when I want to see the snippet of news (news and online deals are part of my sometimes 3x daily visit of site- good mix of stuff i want to hear about and random interesting things (frickfrock ftw). Is there a preference setting to always load the first post (I couldn't find one)?

Monitor at 33% brightness but it's still too much. The more I browse the forum, the more I feel like I'm getting blasted with "tactical" flashlight in BF3....

The ad stuff is disconcerting too but nothing unmanageable if so desired.


----------



## Pentium-David

Just curious what is the new hardware? Like hardcore Xeon's?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso*
> 
> Everything that VBulletin was, was fine. It was slow, yes. However, this format is a strain on the eyes and too jumbled. People reading the current thread on right side of the thread? what the....


Check your preferences - you can move that entire right side to the bottom of the site


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Mind edifying us with some specifics as to why you feel that way? It's very difficult to please everyone all the time :/
> 
> 
> 
> People reading the current thread on right side of the thread? what the....
Click to expand...

Fortunately, you can move that to the bottom. My Profile > Edit Account Details > Scroll down and check - Hide right column in forum threads.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Absolutely love the new site.

Thank you OCN.

I love you!


----------



## pangolinman

After using the new site for awhile, i have to say, it really seems cluttered. There are little boxes everywhere, and navigation seems much poorer.

I was a big fan of the minimalist aesthetic of oldOCN, it seemed designed to get you to the forum you wanted to go to, rather than throw a bunch of different ones at you.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso*
> 
> Everything that VBulletin was, was fine. It was slow, yes. However, this format is a strain on the eyes and too jumbled. People reading the current thread on right side of the thread? what the....


I agree , the right side of the website (or the entire website in general) feels a bit too big for no specific purpose or reason , not sure why we couldn't keep the original size (proportion) though :/

The bar on the right is just making the top few posts of each thread feel cramped.


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> VB3 is EOL. VB4 would have been our transition. Either way, big changes had to be made.


Don't pull a straw-man on me here now, Admin. Examples...

*Current Overclock.net*:









*Default VB4*:









As I said: "_The only real issue with the previous setup was the lack of ability to support the volume of traffic received (I'm discounting minutiae); if the leadership here would have just invested more to ensure smooth operation, vs. completely re-configure everything in the name of additional profit and revenue generation (anyone here that believes it's otherwise...I've got some ocean-front property in Arizona to sell you), things would have been fine.

Money is at the core of everything, but damn...greed did a number on this place_."


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

I like it! It looks very modern.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I agree , the right side of the website (or the entire website in general) feels a bit too big for no specific purpose or reason , not sure why we couldn't keep the original size (proportion) though :/
> The bar on the right is just making the top few posts of each thread feel cramped.


You can move that to the bottom. My Profile > Edit Account Details > Scroll down and check - Hide right column in forum threads.


----------



## mikeseth

It looks awesome!


----------



## Pentium-David

Anyway you can bring back the Intel/AMD Nvidia/ATi logos right under the avatar back? :/


----------



## Skoobs

this is absolutely phenomenal, guys.

wishlist: overclock calculator for all platforms, with information as to what all those mysterious abbreviations mean, and how to adjust the values for peak OCN-ness


----------



## frickfrock999

Loving it









One thing though, the LIVE feature seems to be a bit off. Anybody else experiencing trouble?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

man Im totally lost in the new look !! xD


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though, the LIVE feature seems to be a bit off. Anybody else experiencing trouble?


Possibly due to caches not being upto speed yet


----------



## Anth0789

I'm liking the new look, only thing if there was an option to see everyone's rig without clicking the arrow that would be cool.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Well this is different! Looks great though, bring on change and the future!


----------



## kensinj

Love the new looks. Although its a little too damn smooth! I hate it! Love it!


----------



## mrwalker

How do I delete my PMs from the Trash?

Oh, and I lost one rep.


----------



## Agenesis

Those who have developed the old habit of scrolling to different sections - scrolling for your favorite sub forums now have become a chore because everything blends in. I guess we just gotta get used to the drop down link.


----------



## raisethe3

Just a shout out to the admin, great work! Looks very nice and sleek.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The arrow is there as we can now feature multiple things in sigs (upto 3) from rigs to articles and FAQs to reviews


----------



## AllyOmega

I miss the news/most recent section on the top of the page.


----------



## dlee7283

where is the link for blogs?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i cant seem to find it or maybe its gone do we not have wide screen support now.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I'm liking the new look, only thing if there was an option to see everyone's rig without clicking the arrow that would be cool.


Luckily there is. Under your account settings check the "Expand Featured Signature Item" box, and it will auto expand them.









The only thing I have noticed is that the site seems to lag a bit with 100 posts displayed per page.








Also, I have lost a few rep, but according to the announcement that should fix itself after it's done doing background work.
The site also uses a lot more CPU power. I hope that the mobile version is a lot less porky.









Other then that I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out. Although, only time will tell if the upgrade has cut down on the 500 errors.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Mind edifying us with some specifics as to why you feel that way? It's very difficult to please everyone all the time :/


i believe he is trying to say.............facebook is bright and white...............with light blue around the sides.......NOW OCN looks like facebook...............UGH...............HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!! LOL:thumb:


----------



## trutionz

looking great !


----------



## 161029

Upgrade complete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## dir_d

hmm i lost 5 rep


----------



## sainrub

Congratulations on your new look. It will take some getting used to but im already liking it.


----------



## bogey1337

Finally! Was starting to have withdrawals!








Awesome job dear sirs.


----------



## The_Punisher

Well, this is different. I kind of wish I didn't have to click to expand someone's main rig, but overall I like the changes that I see.


----------



## KaRLiToS

C'mon, I love overclock.net so much.

Now that new layout is gonna keep me away from it.

"Must surf OCN, but my eyes hurt so much"







with that white theme

I feel it's a sad day. But nice try though, I'm pretty sure you'll find a way to make it more surfable.

At my job, we have toughbook with i5 in them, onboard GPU and I can barely surf on the site.

Please do something


----------



## FireMarshallBill

I like the new look, great job guys!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> hmm i lost 5 rep


Don't worry, that's being fixed. Just an issue with the rep script not adding up properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Punisher*
> 
> Well, this is different. I kind of wish I didn't have to click to expand someone's main rig, but overall I like the changes that I see.


You can permanently show rigs in signatures by doing the following: My Profile > Account Settings > Check "Expand Featured Signature Item".


----------



## Lostcase

Man I am really digging the new look. Great job guys!


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

I personally love everything. Although, I think the theme in general could be a little bit darker... Other than that, I am not really complaining at al, it will take time to get used to

Just noticed I am down on reps but hopefully fixing the script will work out well!

Good luck with continue work changing platforms!


----------



## LastBucsfan

Not liking most of the new changes very much yet...

The search function is much better though!!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question...now that there is more space

can we have bigger avatars ??


----------



## cl04k3d

The layout is great. Not digging the reviews of things on the side much. Not sure if there is an option to take them out while I'm browsing. Also I wish the background was darker. This white background is killing my eyes.


----------



## Kuni Xela

Great job, I'll look for sure to this new setup









ty for all this !


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Don't worry, that's being fixed. Just an issue with the rep script not adding up properly.
> You can permanently show rigs in signatures by doing the following: My Profile > Account Settings > Check "Expand Featured Signature Item".


Im not worried about it just stating it.


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*
> 
> This white background is killing my eyes.


The ability to change themes would be cool. I feel the same way about the white background.


----------



## Z Overlord

Whoa this is so nice, I love it. This makes the site as clean as Facepunch!


----------



## mrwalker

This site has always been slow for me and it's not due to the CPU. Where is the server located?


----------



## topog_z

Even this tone of white would be perfect


----------



## Usario

Can't say I love the mostly white theme and it's going to take some getting used to having the control panel and profile integrated, but other than that it looks great.

Besides the issues with rep, recent activity, etc. but those will be fixed soon right?

Also, my signature got messed up and when I go to edit it it's all apparently HTML instead of BBCode. I'm not going to take the time sorting out a mess of HTML to fix my signature; I might as well start from scratch though...


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*
> 
> The layout is great. Not digging the reviews of things on the side much. Not sure if there is an option to take them out while I'm browsing. Also I wish the background was darker. This white background is killing my eyes.


You can hide the stuff on the right. My Profile > Account Settings








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> Besides the issues with rep, recent activity, etc. but those will be fixed soon right?
> 
> Also, my signature got messed up and when I go to edit it it's all apparently HTML instead of BBCode. I'm not going to take the time sorting out a mess of HTML to fix my signature; I might as well start from scratch though...


Correct, rep issue is being fixed! It's just an issue with the script not adding up properly. As far as your signature issues goes, that happened to me too. I just started my sig from scratch.


----------



## Boyboyd

Is there a way to view who has made the most recent post, and the time of that post, in my subscriptions?

I'm probably looking in the wrong place, but atm it just shows me the name of the thread, and how often i will receive notifications on it.


----------



## BLKKROW

Ignore Test post


----------



## j_wowplayer_t

I just logged in and at first I was like "AHH! THIS LOOKS SO HUGE AND AWFUL!" and I looked around the forums for a little while and the idea to zoom out the page hit me. Now I'm like "This is actually pretty cool!"







nice job!


----------



## LastBucsfan

How come editing my rig is not changing it in my signature?


----------



## konspiracy

Everytime i click on a post it send me to the last page is that normal?


----------



## The Viper

I actually like this new site, surprisingly. Like most I dont like change, but some of these new features are pretty neat indeed.

Good Job Overclock.net Team!


----------



## ElectroManiac

Great work Team OCN. The site look great. I like a lot the new font and the reply box looks good. Thanks.


----------



## Rixon

I have a idea for a huge splerb about the dedication you guys show to the OCN community, and the incredible amount of time to make this change. Instead,

FREAKING AMAZING JOB.


----------



## phospholipid

HELLO KIDS


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> Everytime i click on a post it send me to the last page is that normal?


I've seen this issue brought up once before so far. One user said clearing his cache fixed it. Try that, and if it doesn't work, submit a bug report.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phospholipid*
> 
> HELLO KIDS


Hello


----------



## Hoodcom

I will admit, I do miss the old style. This one will take some getting used to as far as operating it, and so far some new features you guys added are very nice!

A great change, now I am going to take a look to see what all I might have missed.


----------



## StarDestroyer

I don't like having to allow yahooapis.com just to make a post, they are just data mining everything, it wasn't needed before, why's it used now just to power this fourm text editor/etc

Also the link color is way too similar to the text color, is that set by yahoo, OCN, or me


----------



## LocKDowN2222*

This is exciting! I approve!


----------



## Odyn

Just an FYI -- I'd remove the Launch Icon, Apple will say you're infringing.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Wow the new site is fantastic! The new feel will take some getting used to of course, but so far I like what I see


----------



## Genjimaru

Looks great guys, Nice to see the site up and running again.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> Just an FYI -- I'd remove the Launch Icon, Apple will say you're infringing.


Which icon is that?


----------



## Nocturin

This is interesting. It'll probably grow on me. Having no control panel is very odd. and ads







.

is there a suggestions thread? I really miss those first and last buttons next to the pages and in the subscriptions folder.


----------



## Tatakai All

The new awesome look is gonna take some gettting used to but I really like it! I do however want to know how to make the view "wide" again. How do I go about doing that?


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm loving the new look and feel of things







Thanks to all for the work they've done thus far, and more thanks for getting everything up to speed (aka, the databasers)


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I seem to be having a couple of issues too, I did have 39 Rep and also I am unable to change my avatar back to what it was before,
> 
> All in all though, feels great! Liking the new layout


didn't recognise you with your avatar









how does one befriend people?

the interface seems to be really intuitive and i like the dropdown menus, but the brightness... hopefully something can be done with reducing the brightness


----------



## mrsmiles

seems like a different version of what headfi is using right now, well it still looks great.


----------



## Triscuit

i want a different theme







i want darker colors that are easier on my eyes. other wise.... awesome change.


----------



## Benladesh

Not sure if this has been mentioned. Using the website on a mobile phone is almost impossible.

Nexus s with opera mini browser.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Wow you guys....This is amazing. I love the new Overclock.net site. You guys deserve invisible rep! Thanks so much for making the best forum even better:thumb:


----------



## gunhound45

Yay! looking good guys


----------



## Usario

I've used forum software that allows for this possibility; I'm not sure if the OCN staff can do this but here goes:

Have the option for a "negative" color scheme, which swaps the white with blue. Most of the time I spend on the web is at night, and my monitors/screens are all LED backlit -- yikes, the white hurts my eyes. I'd love to have a blue or black background around this time. During the day, however, white could stand out more and help make things more visible (the contrast looks pretty nice too).

Either way, the work they've done is really nice... much appreciated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benladesh*
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned. Using the website on a mobile phone is almost impossible.
> Nexus s with opera mini browser.


Works fine with Mobile Safari in iOS 5. u jelly?


----------



## Oupavoc

Congrats everyone/team thats involved into this, great job.


----------



## nascasho

Loving this so far, amazing jump in features!


----------



## Higgins

Really excited. The new site looks fantastic and works very well. Only thing that bugs me is that whenever I click on a thread I go to the most recent post rather than the OP.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Really excited. The new site looks fantastic and works very well. Only thing that bugs me is that whenever I click on a thread I go to the most recent post rather than the OP.


Hey, Higgins. As far as I'm concerned at this point that is indeed a bug. Go ahead and report it. One user said his was solved by clearing his cache, but I'd report it as a bug regardless.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I'm really liking it. Except for some reason my multiple chimp challenge badges aren't appearing, yet I see them on other people's posts!


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Well this will take time to get used to.


----------



## konspiracy

I have tried clearing the cache and for some reason it does it on firefox beta chrome and IE.
It still open everythreads last page.


----------



## Exostenza

Well I have to say I don't know about this change, but that is probably because I am just so used to the old design. I was wondering how I get my wide screen setting back so the page uses more than 2/3 of my screen.

Also I seem to have lost 12 rep in the process... ???


----------



## Jodiuh

I hope negative criticism's not a problem. IMO, the site looks horrible now. Discussion boxes are large, then small. The review column just eats up space. Have to click to see someone's gpu, etc. And it just plain looks terrible. Just my opinion and I hope this doesn't cause a problem.









IIRC, it's the same one head-fi's using right? I pretty much completely stopped browsing after they did the change.


----------



## Duknov007

slick is an understatement for the new code running this beast."


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I hope negative criticism's not a problem. IMO, the site looks horrible now. Discussion boxes are large, then small. The review column just eats up space. Have to click to see someone's gpu, etc. And it just plain looks terrible. Just my opinion and I hope this doesn't cause a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, it's the same one head-fi's using right? I pretty much completely stopped browsing after they did the change.


Hey, Jodiuh. You can hide the review column.

My Profile > Account Settings > Hide right column in forum threads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Also I seem to have lost 12 rep in the process... ???


Yes, that's correct. There's currently an issue with the rep script, it's not adding up properly. It's being fixed!


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> Works fine with Mobile Safari in iOS 5. u jelly?


let's focus on the new website and some possible glitches and not you trying to poison this forum with your apple crap. This isn't about that, stop trying to stroke your ego and stop poisoning this thread. It's people like you that made the quality of discussion on OCN degrade.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

This is really sleek Admin,

I'm not really used to it now, but I know I'll get used to it! I'm definitely digging the forum navigator at the top. It just makes more sense than endless scrolling.


----------



## -javier-

Part of my life was missing, Ocn is looking like a pimp. i like it.


----------



## tw33k

I like the new look. It won't take long to find where everything is now and get used to it. I can connect with Board Express on my phone tho...says "No longer available"

Edit..just noticed that the icon for my rig isn't displaying the pic I set it to. Anyone know what I need to do?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz(TM)*
> 
> I'm really liking it. Except for some reason my multiple chimp challenge badges aren't appearing, yet I see them on other people's posts!


how do you have multiple rigs! i need to know








edit: figured it out tricky hiding it in with the signature edit


----------



## IXcrispyXI

when i click on a thread its taking me to the last post not the first.....


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> when i click on a thread its taking me to the last post not the first.....


Currently a bug. Go ahead and report it


----------



## EnzoLT

Wow awesome freaking work guys. I absolutely love everything you guys did to the website. Feels more modern now haha.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> seems like a different version of what headfi is using right now, well it still looks great.


Yep it's the same platform as head-fi but a longer development time to get things how we want them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benladesh*
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned. Using the website on a mobile phone is almost impossible.
> Nexus s with opera mini browser.


The site works fine with my HD2 on android 2.3.7. A mobile site is on the list of things to do


----------



## famous1994

Site looks pretty good, just need some time to get use to it.


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benladesh*
> 
> let's focus on the new website and some possible glitches and not you trying to poison this forum with your apple crap. This isn't about that, stop trying to stroke your ego and stop poisoning this thread. It's people like you that made the quality of discussion on OCN degrade.


The "u jelly" part was a joke, and I don't see how the forum being usable on some mobile devices but not others isn't relevant to the discussion.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Hey, Jodiuh. You can hide the review column.
> My Profile > Account Settings > Hide right column in forum threads.
> Yes, that's correct. There's currently an issue with the rep script, it's not adding up properly. It's being fixed!


Repped! Thank goodness! That and extend txt to page width has pretty much saved me from completely losing it, lol. OCN's the only forum I browse anymore.









Also, thanks for being so nice when I was such a pooter face about it.


----------



## Duknov007

Actually I forgot to compliment the new "multiple rigs" in the sig addition. Extremely robust.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Yep it's the same platform as head-fi but a longer development time to get things how we want them.
> The site works fine with my HD2 on android 2.3.7. A mobile site is on the list of things to do


It definitely looks and feels 10000% better than head-fi's version! That site was broke for weeks...might still be. You guys clearly put it A LOT of work.

Also, for Android phones, try tapatalk, it's the bee's knees!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Hey, Jodiuh. You can hide the review column.
> My Profile > Account Settings > Hide right column in forum threads.
> Yes, that's correct. There's currently an issue with the rep script, it's not adding up properly. It's being fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repped! Thank goodness! That and extend txt to page width has pretty much saved me from completely losing it, lol. OCN's the only forum I browse anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for being so nice when I was such a pooter face about it.
Click to expand...

No problem, change isn't something everyone becomes accustom to right away


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The site works fine with my HD2 on android 2.3.7. A mobile site is on the list of things to do


Works with firefox, i guess opera Mini doesn't agree with something. it loads extremely zoomed out. Chrome is coming with ICS, hopefully that will be good. It's just a little inconvenient because opera mini keeps my data usage low, switching back and forth between browsers will be kind of annoying.


----------



## Xristo

I must say guys , wow what an improvment .. everything is easy to navigate , looks great !!

I love how you can find the threads you started , and which threads you posted in recently ..

the reviews on the right hand side are a good touch , its much better than before .

I was going crazy for 2 days with no OC.net , im glad it all worked out well .


----------



## Odyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Which icon is that?


The one on the main page in grey, it looks exactly like the Launchpad icon.

I'll be honest, normally I would be completely trolling with that remark, but I'm actually serious... I like this site and would hate to be Intellectual Infringment'd down.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> The one on the main page in grey, it looks exactly like the Launchpad icon.


Ah  It's stock art with the OCN flame added as the flame of the shuttle. They can sue the Stock Photo site (which is one of the largest).

EDIT: And it looks quite different from what I can see. I guess it's hard to differentiate a rocket in 1-color illustration.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Holey moley, this is really looking amazing, text is almost too small for my shoddy vision but the new interface is great!


----------



## Odyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stock art with the OCN flame added as the flame of the shuttle. They can sue the Stock Photo site (which is one of the largest).
> 
> EDIT: And it looks quite different from what I can see. I guess it's hard to differentiate a rocket in 1-color illustration.


Hahaha I guess you're right. Don't throw rocks at the angry gorilla, though


----------



## critical46

Why do I have to click on people's system to see it? The system thing made this site cool, now it's just a hassle. Hopefully there's a setting to change this.


----------



## grillinman

I'm pretty sure I gained 50Mhz just by logging in to this new world. Again, well done!


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> Why do I have to click on people's system to see it? The system thing made this site cool, now it's just a hassle. Hopefully there's a setting to change this.


Click the arrow below it?


----------



## mega_option101

Looking forward to all the new features and changes still to come! Well done everyone


----------



## kevininsimi

Looks really good! Well done!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> Why do I have to click on people's system to see it? The system thing made this site cool, now it's just a hassle. Hopefully there's a setting to change this.


Want it on by default? No problem. It's in your preferences 

Preferences > Expand Featured Signature Item > On


----------



## ssgtnubb

For RigBuilder, are we going to be able to eventually sort by price with a disclaimer of how old the purchase was as an average of the whole? I would be nice for those that say I have 1,500.00 clams, what can I get for it.


----------



## losttsol

I would have put sig rigs on by default, it is what made this site. Other than that, there is a lot to get used to. I miss not having my name first in the list of online members, so I can click on it and go to my posts. Forum post size is really big now, one small post takes up over half the screen. I think I'll be tweaking the site a lot in the next few days to make it more legible.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Looks like crap.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> Why do I have to click on people's system to see it? The system thing made this site cool, now it's just a hassle. Hopefully there's a setting to change this.


You can have people's rigs show at all times by going to: My Profile > Account Settings > "Expand Featured Signature Item".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*
> 
> Looks like crap.


Sorry you feel that way. You can make suggestions or state your issues in the Launch Discussion subforum.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> For RigBuilder, are we going to be able to eventually sort by price with a disclaimer of how old the purchase was as an average of the whole? I would be nice for those that say I have 1,500.00 clams, what can I get for it.


I do believe that will be part of this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I would have put sig rigs on by default, it is what made this site. Other than that, there is a lot to get used to. I miss not having my name first in the list of online members, so I can click on it and go to my posts. Forum post size is really big now, one small post takes up over half the screen. I think I'll be tweaking the site a lot in the next few days to make it more legible.


I agree that's what made the site. Let me discuss it again - at worst as default for logged in members.

Thanks!


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*
> 
> Looks like crap.


Instead of being rude why don't you be a little helpful to the people that spent tons of hours making this website look/perform better. Say what you don't like instead of saying it looks like crap.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> You can have people's rigs show at all times by going to: My Profile > Account Settings > "Expand Featured Signature Item".


there's an idea there, make a sticky for all this little hidden jems for the old and the new people to come. I didn't mind searching around to find these things but there is a lot of people not as patient as me.


----------



## frizo

I'm trying to collapse modules that I don't visit much such as laptops, members online, etc. Yet everytime I get back to the homepage (not hitting "back" in my browser) all the boards are at full length again.

Is anyone else encountering this and is there a solution to it by any chance?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> Why do I have to click on people's system to see it? The system thing made this site cool, now it's just a hassle. Hopefully there's a setting to change this.


click the arrow below it. this is one of the changes that I really liked. you can put more than one system on your sig. kewllllllllllllll!


----------



## bossie2000

Ja! This looks great!! Hou so aan manne!!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> there's an idea there, make a sticky for all this little hidden jems for the old and the new people to come. I didn't mind searching around to find these things but there is a lot of people not as patient as me.


Go ahead and make a suggestion about it


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Possibly due to caches not being upto speed yet


Gotcha. I eagerly await the fix of the LIVE feed. It's the #1 reason I visit.








Also, is it going to be possible to remove the time stamp on the live feed posts? I remember that wasn't possible with our old setup.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I would have put sig rigs on by default, it is what made this site. Other than that, there is a lot to get used to. I miss not having my name first in the list of online members, so I can click on it and go to my posts. Forum post size is really big now, one small post takes up over half the screen. I think I'll be tweaking the site a lot in the next few days to make it more legible.


I have to agree; however, I rarely look at someones system specs while browsing unless I am trying to troubleshoot a problem and need to refer to their system specs







Perhaps, I am only one of the few that does this though. The list of online members was something that I loved to use! Now it is only a partial list and to be honest with you, if you aren't going to show everyone, then don't show any at all, really defeats the purpose of it.


----------



## Relevant Wing

The new site looks great, going to check out the rig builder in a few


----------



## Kiggold

Loving the new site and the layout. The rigbuilder is very cool


----------



## cvon2000

love the new overhaul of the site!


----------



## Zulli85

Holy crap, nice.


----------



## pjBSOD

Ahhhh, all the kind words


----------



## JCG

Can users add components to the Rigbuilder database? If yes, how? There's A LOT of stuff missing ..


----------



## GameBoy

This is amazing! Much more customizable as well.

Well done everybody who made this happen.


----------



## XSCounter

Thank you for your awesome forum and time and effort that you put into it!







I can't live a day without comming here


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Looks slick like it alot. Good work.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Can users add components to the Rigbuilder database? If yes, how? There's A LOT of stuff missing ..


Yes Sir! There's even a contest for this in the Contest forum


----------



## That_guy3

This looks so good. Ive been on OCN for years and this is an exciting adventure to see these changes come forth. I would like to thank everyone on overclock.net for adapting to the future and change!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Yes Sir! There's even a contest for this in the Contest forum


Awesome.


----------



## Blameless

How do I change the background color? So much white is giving my a migraine.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> How do I change the background color? So much white is giving my a migraine.


That's the general complaint right now. As a temporary fix you can lower the brightness on your monitor a bit. I've heard from a few users that disabling wide-view and going back to default also helps.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Ahhhh, all the kind words


You have a badge now! :O


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Want it on by default? No problem. It's in your preferences
> 
> Preferences > Expand Featured Signature Item > On


Thanks


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> You have a badge now! :O


That I do


----------



## czin125

Is the news section going to be added at some point? The other one seemed to have it.


----------



## jam3s

Also Tapatalk doesn't work well with the new site #justsayin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [T]yphoon

new design looks nice

but no colors in sigs? ***!?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Is the news section going to be added at some point? The other one seemed to have it.


What do you mean good sir? We have a news section here still


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Also Tapatalk doesn't work well with the new site #justsayin
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you clarify that? That doesn't really narrow things down.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Why is it so laggy when I scroll the page? This is ruining OCN for me.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid*
> 
> Why is it so laggy when I scroll the page? This is ruining OCN for me.


Please post a bug report (located in the Migration forum) and be sure to enter as much info as you can about the problem you are having!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid*
> 
> Why is it so laggy when I scroll the page? This is ruining OCN for me.


I get that as well when using my work PC using IE... I can no longer browse OCN at work. I am using my girlfriends laptop at the moment and it runs well using Chrome


----------



## frizkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Also Tapatalk doesn't work well with the new site #justsayin
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if troll 

Works fine for me


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I get that as well when using my work PC using IE... I can no longer browse OCN at work. I am using my girlfriends laptop at the moment and it runs well using Chrome


Would you mind putting in a detailed bug report? Be sure to specify as much about your machine at work as possible.

Thanks Mega!


----------



## maple_leafs182

There is only one problem I have with the new site, I don't like it when you click on a news link on the front page, it takes you to the most recent post, I would rather it take you to the first post so I can read the article.

It isn't that big of a deal for when I'm on my PC but it is annoying when I'm on my blackberry.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maple_leafs182*
> 
> There is only one problem I have with the new site, I don't like it when you click on a news link on the front page, it takes you to the most recent post, I would rather it take you to the first post so I can read the article.
> It isn't that big of a deal for when I'm on my PC but it is annoying when I'm on my blackberry.


We are looking into it


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maple_leafs182*
> 
> There is only one problem I have with the new site, I don't like it when you click on a news link on the front page, it takes you to the most recent post, I would rather it take you to the first post so I can read the article.
> It isn't that big of a deal for when I'm on my PC but it is annoying when I'm on my blackberry.


That's a bug, go ahead and report that! With the amount of users reporting that specific bug, it should be fixed shortly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are looking into it


----------



## Celeras

Ew I lost like 15 rep ; ;


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Ew I lost like 15 rep ; ;


Rep bug is being fixed


----------



## ahriman

Be-boppin around the site for a bit now ... big criticism is the color scheme. The pastel is, uh way too pastel-y. It even hurts my eyes a bit if that is not too hard to swallow. Tried the rig builder and it did not draw me in. I will probably give it another shot if the burning of my eyes goes away -- did I mention the color scheme yet?

However, I know the monumental effort you went through from first-hand experience and I empathize. Thanks for caring about the awesomeness that is the OCN community, and looking to improve at every opportunity.


----------



## Princess Garnet

I glanced over the thread, but didn't read the whole thing to see if this was mentioned yet. I can easily just upload it anew, but I seem to back to an older avatar.

I'm not too certain of the auto-hiding of system specifications. I liked it better when they were shown, but alas.

The posts being longer in width after a certain point just seems... inconsistent?

Other than that, and the site feeling a tad sluggish, I think I like things. It might take a while to get used to things since I'm so used to vBulletin, so I don't have a final opinion yet, but a few things aside, it's mostly positive (especially is the internal server errors go away).


----------



## migail

Nice OCN upgrade.

Like the color and it looks cool to the eyes.


----------



## AC_Smoothie

Meh... I don't really like the change TBH.

V-bulletin's interface was way more user friendly, the "rig specs" at the bottom of your posts are harder to see, you must use the "expand" button, the "forum" tab is exactly the same as scrolling through the forum, and the main page doesn't even look like it's a forum anymore, more like a review/fansite.

Also what's with the "members who are following you" stuff. I'm tired of every major community website attempting to imitate twitter.. it's just not gonna work since the reasons for "following" someone on twitter are different tham on a PC discussion board..


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> I glanced over the thread, but didn't read the whole thing to see if this was mentioned yet. I can easily just upload it anew, but I seem to back to an older avatar.
> I'm not too certain of the auto-hiding of system specifications. I liked it better when they were shown, but alas.
> The posts being longer in width after a certain point just seems... inconsistent?
> Other than that, and the site feeling a tad sluggish, I think I like things. It might take a while to get used to things since I'm so used to vBulletin, so I don't have a final opinion yet, but a few things aside, it's mostly positive (especially is the internal server errors go away).


1. Yes, most people had an old avatar. You'll just have to re-upload it.

2. To permanently show system specifications again like you used to: My Profile > Edit Account Details > Check "Expand Featured Signature Item".


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> I'm not too certain of the auto-hiding of system specifications. I liked it better when they were shown, but alas.


My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Expand Featured Signature Item
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> The posts being longer in width after a certain point just seems... inconsistent?


My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Hide right column in forum threads


----------



## Heat

I wish the widescreen option worked for the home page too.


----------



## TheBirdman74

Wow, This..Huddler platform looks amazing!








very next gen guys. Thanks for keeping up with the times


----------



## AMC

I like the old site layout so much more. It was minimalistic. I went where I had to go quickly. This one feels very cluttered and the colour scheme is abysmal. Once you can change the colour scheme, you will make a lot of users happy. There is just way too much going on. Sometimes less is better. In all honesty I feel less inclined to visit the site. The colour scheme needs to be changed or atleast have the option to. I know upgrades are necessary so I can respect that. Just need to have the change be less drastic. This site now reminds of the time where everyone was jumping to the 'NEW WEB 2.0' bandwagon. I appreciate the work you guys put into here but in my opinion there need to be some changes carried out.

Cheers,
AMC


----------



## Shadow11377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I like the old site layout so much more. It was minimalistic. I went where I had to go quickly. This one feels very cluttered and the colour scheme is abysmal. Once you can change the colour scheme, you will make a lot of users happy. There is just way too much going on. Sometimes less is better. In all honesty I feel less inclined to visit the site. The colour scheme needs to be changed or atleast have the option to. I know upgrades are necessary so I can respect that. Just need to have the change be less drastic. This site now reminds of the time where everyone was jumping to the 'NEW WEB 2.0' bandwagon. I appreciate the work you guys put into here but in my opinion there need to be some changes carried out.
> Cheers,
> AMC


I'm with AMC on this one.. I really dislike this new layout. The last one was perfect in so many ways, what made you guys decide to change it?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I like the old site layout so much more. It was minimalistic. I went where I had to go quickly. This one feels very cluttered and the colour scheme is abysmal. Once you can change the colour scheme, you will make a lot of users happy. There is just way too much going on. Sometimes less is better. In all honesty I feel less inclined to visit the site. The colour scheme needs to be changed or atleast have the option to. I know upgrades are necessary so I can respect that. Just need to have the change be less drastic. This site now reminds of the time where everyone was jumping to the 'NEW WEB 2.0' bandwagon. I appreciate the work you guys put into here but in my opinion there need to be some changes carried out.
> Cheers,
> AMC


I wish we could appease every person. I really do. We will always look to refine where needed. Your experience on the site as a community member means too much to all of us.

This has nothing to do with "WEB 2.0". I have always hated the term (we stopped thinking of our next major upgrade as "overclock.net 2.0" as soon as the Web 2.0 cliche hit). This has nothing to do with being trendy. The reasons we made this move have always been transparent in each of our threads about the topic so I won't bore you with them again.

Give it a little time and provide your actionable feedback and it will be heard


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow11377*
> 
> I'm with AMC on this one.. I really dislike this new layout. The last one was perfect in so many ways, what made you guys decide to change it?


You can make a couple changes to make it more like the previous OCN.

My Profile> Edit Account Details> Site Preferences> Remove Homepage Carousel (there are more plans for this though)

My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Hide right column in forum threads

Optionally there is also

My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> View Forums Full Width

My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Constrain Threads to Constant Width

My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Expand Featured Signature Item


----------



## Chewy

Much prefer the old layout tbh


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Much prefer the old layout tbh


I was kind of thinking the same but I'm liking some of the new elements such as the PM system and how the For Sale/Wanted Classified is now setup.

The site does feel a bit cluttered with all of these additional banners, editorials, text, going on.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I was kind of thinking the same but I'm liking some of the new elements such as the PM system and how the For Sale/Wanted Classified is now setup.
> The site does feel a bit cluttered with all of these additional banners, editorials, text, going on.


Agree and i find the reviews stringing down the right side of the page very annoying, When i click on a thread that's what i am there to read if i want to read reviews i should go to a review section and not have them plastered in my face everywhere on the forum.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I wish we could appease every person. I really do. We will always look to refine where needed. Your experience on the site as a community member means too much to all of us.
> 
> This has nothing to do with "WEB 2.0". I have always hated the term (we stopped thinking of our next major upgrade as "overclock.net 2.0" as soon as the Web 2.0 cliche hit). This has nothing to do with being trendy. The reasons we made this move have always been transparent in each of our threads about the topic so I won't bore you with them again.
> 
> Give it a little time and provide your actionable feedback and it will be heard


My comment was in no way an attempt at an insult or negative in any matter. The colour scheme reminds me of the "web 2.0" days. I hated the term as well.

And my comment has nothing to do with being trendy. I know some things need to change and be upgraded. I know because I had to do it myself a few times. It is part of the cycle and that's it. I am mainly asking for one step in the future, that is actionable, is to change the colour scheme. The current one has little contrast. Sections and subsections wash into each other way too easily. Once this is changed, the site will be much more pleasing to the eyes.

It is a lot of work to carry out transitions, so I will just wait it out for a bit for this change if possible.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Much prefer the old layout tbh
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of thinking the same but I'm liking some of the new elements such as the PM system and how the For Sale/Wanted Classified is now setup.
> 
> The site does feel a bit cluttered with all of these additional banners, editorials, text, going on.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I was kind of thinking the same but I'm liking some of the new elements such as the PM system and how the For Sale/Wanted Classified is now setup.
> The site does feel a bit cluttered with all of these additional banners, editorials, text, going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree and i find the reviews stringing down the right side of the page very annoying, When i click on a thread that's what i am there to read if i want to read reviews i should go to a review section and not have them plastered in my face everywhere on the forum.
Click to expand...

You can hide the right column by going to: My Profile > Edit Account Details > Check "Hide right column in forum threads".


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> You can hide the right column by going to: My Profile > Edit Account Details > Check "Hide right column in forum threads".










thanks


----------



## ZeusAudio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Much prefer the old layout tbh


Same here, I like the simplicity of the old layout. This just reminds me too much of head-fi...


----------



## Krahe

Just testing my sig/av, then ill go exploring! Must say I missed looking at the latest news/posts whilst having my morning coffee before work.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

I like the new layout, looks sophisticated and clean


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Expand Featured Signature Item


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> 2. To permanently show system specifications again like you used to: My Profile > Edit Account Details > Check "Expand Featured Signature Item".


Awesome. I will check into this. It should have been default this way, with the users wanting to disable it being able to do so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Hide right column in forum threads


That's not what I was after. I didn't want to remove anything. I simply didn't want the latter posts being longer. As for that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Constrain Threads to Constant Width


This looks like it may do what I wanted there.

It seems there's an option for nearly everything. Again, I'm still so used to vBulletin so this is all new.


----------



## Nemesis158

How do we add parts to the rig builder database? half of my stuff wouldn't match..........
Site is awesome though


----------



## Cee

So far sooooo good


----------



## CJRhoades

Wow, everything looks fantastic now. Great work OCN!


----------



## Mr.Prayer

Looks like new platform's rss gives me every post. Is there a way to get new threads only?


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Prayer*
> 
> Looks like new platform's rss gives me every post. Is there a way to get new threads only?


If you go in through all of your preferences you can change how you are notified about what....


----------



## Crag

amazing work









................so proud of being a member in OCN:grouphug:

congratz


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag*
> 
> amazing work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................so proud of being a member in OCN:grouphug:
> congratz


----------



## _Nikhil

This looks good. Like the options you have put in the account settings. Might take some time to get used to the change though.

The only problem I have is it is running quite slow on Firefox ( not bcoz of internet speed ). Scrolling is quite laggy .


----------



## WUZAP

Any way to set it so when i click a thread it takes me to the first post, not the last? Its driving me nuts


----------



## dafour

Holy changes batman









Nice job OCN!


----------



## overclock4ever

going to take a bit of getting used to but I like what I see awesome work guys


----------



## brumby05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WUZAP*
> 
> Any way to set it so when i click a thread it takes me to the first post, not the last? Its driving me nuts


Would be awesome if this could be addressed. Been bugging me too


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WUZAP*
> 
> Any way to set it so when i click a thread it takes me to the first post, not the last? Its driving me nuts


Agreed, especially for news.


----------



## Schmuckley

so..no more 500 internal server errors?


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

*I was getting frightened there for a moment, because right now is an important time for computing...

*


----------



## MMJA

Big props to everyone involved in this, really excited to explore all the new features.


----------



## Markeh

Only real annoyance for me is that I don't know how to add parts to the rig builder. Last night I found it very amusing that a Phenom 955 wasn't listed.


----------



## csm725

Welcome.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WUZAP*
> 
> Any way to set it so when i click a thread it takes me to the first post, not the last? Its driving me nuts


Its a bug and is being looked into.


----------



## CallsignVega

I love this site but damn, the old layout was much better than this. This is hard on the eyes.


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I love this site but damn, the old layout was much better than this. This is hard on the eyes.


After spending some time with the new interface, the one thing really bugging me is just how damn bloated it has become; instead of something lightweight and speedy, we're left with performance degradation in the name of advancement.

"_The Pursuit of Performance_"*

*Website not included in this mantra.


----------



## FhostPH

The site looks awesome! Good job guys.


----------



## normanwall

.


----------



## cdoublejj

while i might almost agree it's bloated, all it really needs a tad more spacing, really what it needs is contrast. my eyes will be sore soon.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *normanwall*
> 
> I know I've been lurking for a while without logging in, but the redesign has now made the site unpleasant. Getting OCN off my bookmarks and homepage.
> I'm out.


Sorry you feel that way. Seems you've made up your mind, so best wishes.


----------



## Phil~

Ill miss the old look, but the new is still awesome.


----------



## v1ral

It's different.
I like it though!
Reminds me of a new ROM for my Android phone "new rom, new interface"
Typing space is large, lots of stuff to absorb it's pleasant.

Good Job everyone!
v1ral


----------



## shetu

Old is Gold.


----------



## _LDC_

Thanks for the nice words Admin, I find 'em inspiring








the new site looks good and I am really happy exploring it


----------



## Mr.Prayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*
> 
> If you go in through all of your preferences you can change how you are notified about what....


As far as i understand, you're talking about email subscriptions.
But i need RSS.


----------



## weidass

Okay, so when do we get an option to change layout? I tried removing all the additional faff, like the spinning ad type thing at the top, yet it still remains. I tried setting everything to take up the full width of my screen, but it doesn't. I know it's new, but I seriously hope there will be enough working customisation to roughly get it back to how it was.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weidass*
> 
> Okay, so when do we get an option to change layout? I tried removing all the additional faff, like the spinning ad type thing at the top, yet it still remains. I tried setting everything to take up the full width of my screen, but it doesn't. I know it's new, but I seriously hope there will be enough working customisation to roughly get it back to how it was.


Nathris is working on a skin until the darker skin is released (low priority compared to everything else, so it'll be a bit).


----------



## Razi3l

Awesome work guys, it looks great.


----------



## weidass

Quote:

Originally Posted by *E-Peen* 

Nathris is working on a skin until the darker skin is released (low priority compared to everything else, so it'll be a bit).

That's good. But another thing I just noticed, when you click a link to view a thread, it jumps straight to the last post... that's gonna piss me off big time... please tell me there's an option for that somewhere hidden?

EDIT: Also, something with quoting isn't working... as you can see with your quote... Looks fine in the editor tho...


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weidass*
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Nathris is working on a skin until the darker skin is released (low priority compared to everything else, so it'll be a bit).
> 
> 
> 
> That's good. But another thing I just noticed, when you click a link to view a thread, it jumps straight to the last post... that's gonna piss me off big time... please tell me there's an option for that somewhere hidden?
> 
> EDIT: Also, something with quoting isn't working... as you can see with your quote... Looks fine in the editor tho...
Click to expand...

1. The post issue you're having is a known bug and it's being worked on.

2. Quoting is fine for me, I'm only have issues with multi-quoting (either it's bugged or I'm stupid).


----------



## FuRy88

gotta say, this site has to be the THE best of its kind on the web, its like the facebook of overclocking and just as addictive! good job OC.net staff


----------



## FuRy88

Although some funny bugs still... apparently im in the 1.7GHz group.. was supposed to be 4.0Ghz... overclock.net has underclocked me aaaagh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Correction, four adds per page... Nice


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*
> 
> Correction, four adds per page... Nice


My thoughts...as aforementioned:

"_if the leadership here would have just invested more to ensure smooth operation, vs. completely re-configure everything in the name of additional profit and revenue generation (anyone here that believes it's otherwise...I've got some ocean-front property in Arizona to sell you), things would have been fine.

Money is at the core of everything, but damn...greed did a number on this place_."


----------



## Wishmaker

I lost reputation and I cannot seem to access my control panel anymore : http://www.overclock.net/usercp.php. I find this new layout very hard to get used too


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> _The pursuit of performance...that's what this change is all about._


_Seriously_? Performance took a nose dive off a cliff...

It's about turning this place into a more profitable venture; nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Zero4549

Can we maybe lose the mind-numbing amount of dead space bordering EVERYTHING now?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Can we maybe lose the mind-numbing amount of dead space bordering EVERYTHING now?
> Also, is the nasty clutter on the right and bottom of EVERY page necessary? It's like a bad geocities ad-paied website that got a color scheme update... :<


I like how it just decided to cut off half my last post...


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I like how it just decided to cut off half my last post...


And inserted a random div end tag... awesome.


----------



## Chranny

I bet it made you triple post too.


----------



## DailyShot

oooopppssss


----------



## Skoobs

it drives me nuts that when you click on a thread now, it takes you to the end.

why would i want to read the last comment of a news thread before i read the news?


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

I'v loved this.

Keep the good work!


----------



## DailyShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weidass*
> 
> Okay, so when do we get an option to change layout? I tried removing all the additional faff, like the spinning ad type thing at the top, yet it still remains. I tried setting everything to take up the full width of my screen, but it doesn't. I know it's new, but I seriously hope there will be enough working customisation to roughly get it back to how it was.


I must totally agree with this ^


----------



## Kedas

like the new looks







good job guys


----------



## 87dtna

I have no ''user control panel'' anymore, one page that I can do everything on. Now it's all on seperate pages.

In the classifieds I can no longer edit the topic, or atleast I don't see that I can....like instead of ''For sale'' to be able to mark it as sold.

There's very few new features I like, mostly do not like this new revision.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Can we maybe lose the mind-numbing amount of dead space bordering EVERYTHING now?
> Also, is the nasty clutter on the right and bottom of EVERY page necessary? It's like a bad geocities ad-paied website that got a color scheme update... :<


Try these settings

My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> View Forums Full Width

My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Constrain Threads to Constant Width

My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Hide right column in forum threads


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> it drives me nuts that when you click on a thread now, it takes you to the end.
> why would i want to read the last comment of a news thread before i read the news?


This is a known issue and it is being worked on.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weidass*
> 
> I tried setting everything to take up the full width of my screen, but it doesn't.


Try this

My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Constrain Threads to Constant Width


----------



## BillOhio

The site looks Fantastic!


----------



## manolith

i think that we should get more smily/gesture faces. I love the new layout.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> I have no ''user control panel'' anymore, one page that I can do everything on. Now it's all on seperate pages.
> In the classifieds I can no longer edit the topic, or atleast I don't see that I can....like instead of ''For sale'' to be able to mark it as sold.
> There's very few new features I like, mostly do not like this new revision.


You may have edit thread at the top of the thread (might be a mod thing or for all members) use that and add SOLD or WITHDRAWN to the thread title once you are done. The new classified system is easier to edit.


----------



## Scripped

Hey, the site looks great


----------



## Liighthead

Sweet looks nice








With the rig builder I have 2 or 3 boards 4+ CPUs and about 14 Gpus lol
Mostly used for benching
Any chance ( proably to late now but just thought of it ) of a gallery / info for each card/CPU ?
Like hwbot has but for each gpu ..
Eg. 5750
3d mark vantage scores -
3dmark 01se scores -
Ect
Max clocks of card -
Pics of it








proably not but yeh just a idea







great work btw guys/girls with the new ocn face


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> Try these settings
> My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> View Forums Full Width
> My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Constrain Threads to Constant Width
> My Profile> Edit Account Details> Forum Preferences> Hide right column in forum threads


Ok that helps a bit, thanks. Still entirely too much clutter and dead space though. Any way we can get a more old-style ocn back, at least visually?

I don't care what the back-end is as long as it works, and while I honestly don't see any performance benefits, and i see a LOT of bugs and delays, i'm willing to give that the benefit of the doubt and say it'll get fixed in time.

What I do mind is that information that I want to see and features I used have easy access to been hidden away and replaced by visual fluff and nonsense like user hardware reviews... Cause... yuh know, I REALLY needed to know someone's subjective opinion on a Core 2 Duo in 2011...

Uh btw... preview doesn't work at all with quotes.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Very glad to see this platform finally launched to our public. As Admin stated, the Huddler team are simply amazing and working with them on the test site has been amazing. Thanks to the Huddler team, Admin and the Staff and public who helped develop our new OCN


----------



## StormXLR

O_O God... it is so beautiful!


----------



## Cmoney

Great work to everyone involved... I always love a change to the norm







The site is very new and clean, yet I have been able to find my way around without aggravation; which is great!


----------



## WoodiE

I'm not impressed in the least bit. To start the colors have just enough contrast between the next color to be annoying and unpleasant. The site on my end is much slower and while viewing a thread users avatar's are not pre-loaded until I scroll down to which I get this oh so lovely "one second it's there and the next it is". I've seen this "feature" on other sites, it's annoying and makes no sense.

The reviews section, it's a joke. It's a replica of NewEgg's at user feedback at best. At either rate I can't see any reason why I'd say "Hey lets check the user reviews on OCN" when I can instead see the same if not better reviews (some with manufacture feedback) straight from NewEgg when I'm looking to make a purchase.

The gallery, it's a cluster of completely random pictures - don't we have enough sites on the net like that already? There is no organization and even still what's the point? There are plenty of other photo sharing sites out there, nothing new here. If I want to see images, I"ll just stick to the picture threads in the respective forums that I'm interested.

It's a nice try, but certainly nothing to call home about.


----------



## Sin100

Looking good, and I can't wait for the new skin to be made as a secondary option.

The common problems such as missing rep will be fixed very soon guys!


----------



## Kevlo

I'm not really sure that i like it. But like 10 of my reps are gone...


----------



## takealready

Finally got a new site














. Now I can go brag to all my friends how Overclock.net looks better then their forum.

I love it.


----------



## radaja

looks good but it going to be hard to get used to.
Edit:and like others have stated i am missing 23 reps now,i had 205 but now 182?


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*
> 
> The search function is much better though!!


I don't like the new search. When you search for a term and click on a result it doesn't jump you to the post with search term in it, it brings up the beginning of the thread. The search also seems to sometimes search all of OCN instead of just the Sub Category. Example: I went to "Computer Cases" and searched for "P180" It brought up a list of Threads with P180 in it, I then clicked on advanced search Verified "Computer Cases" was selected and it searched all of OCN.

Edit: Just wanted to note. I know this is probably a bug that will be worked out









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radaja*
> 
> Edit:and like others have stated i am missing 23 reps now,i had 205 but now 182?


I think I might be missing a couple rep but I think they said they have to fix it since Rep for deleted threads/posts are not being counted.


----------



## Rhialto

No more option on every post to include or not the signature?


----------



## StormX2

damn I hat5e to be the guy thats not over all happy with what has happened.

for years Ive said that the way OCN was setup made it the perfect forum.

Now alot of changes, I cant Say that I like it.

I cant say that I hate it either, certainly the missing rep is a downer

All I do is post in the Off Topic so its amazing that I ever got to 141 rep in the first place lol
(most of them came during the Socket 939 days when I had useful things to say)
Back when I knew how to overclock lol - Stupid 1366 make no sense to me

The Colors seem similar, but I think the OCN Blue changed?

if it did that sux for alot of people but I may just be unobservant here

Im glad however, to see the Picture Gallery has restored the Full size of images! Ive been upset about that for some time, because my images were no longer being displayed in the original uploaded Resolution, which all of them should be pretty large lol but they were shrunk down.. all of them =*(

So I dont know, but It just seems liek the website is completely jumbled up, as compared to the well set up, well places Forums and there sub categories. was very easy to find things.

Well Im glad to see something new of course, I hope everyone else is happy with it. over time I will get use to it, and get back when you chyange that to something else lol


----------



## MPIXAPP

Awesome







!


----------



## radaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> I think I might be missing a couple rep but I think they said they have to fix it since Rep for deleted threads/posts are not being counted.


thank slappy for the answer to the missing reps


----------



## cowie

Its looks really nice good job you guys


----------



## Zen00

When I click on a news link on the front page, how do I get it to stop taking me to the latest post, I want the first post!


----------



## s13shaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> When I click on a news link on the front page, how do I get it to stop taking me to the latest post, I want the first post!


I am having the same problem


----------



## Aparition

Wow so much change! Looks awesome so far, but will take a bit to get used to the layout.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

It looks great! May take some getting used to but, that's life! Way to go guys!


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s13shaka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> When I click on a news link on the front page, how do I get it to stop taking me to the latest post, I want the first post!
> 
> 
> 
> I am having the same problem
Click to expand...

click on Page #1 maybe?

seriously they need to disable HTML for signature and posts and enable the FULL BB Codes


----------



## doingitforthekill

Good job, but it's completely different. Confusing if you ask me..


----------



## dhjj

Its ALIVE, and looking fantastic. It will take some getting used to, but the site looks great.


----------



## newbrevolution

The facelift to OCN's layout and features looks and feels great! Thank you to Admin and all the others that participated in this!


----------



## 8564dan

Site looks good but i dont like how there is no colour in the sigs anymore. I liked multicolour sigs like the BF3 orgin list in mine.....it used to be red yellow, black but now its just blue


----------



## munaim1

WOW it looks amazing!!!! However it seem's the Spoiler tag is not functioning correctly. Might take some time for me to get use to lol









Anyways fantastic work OCN!!!!! Glad to be back online


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Luckily there is. Under your account settings check the "Expand Featured Signature Item" box, and it will auto expand them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I have noticed is that the site seems to lag a bit with 100 posts displayed per page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have lost a few rep, but according to the announcement that should fix itself after it's done doing background work.
> The site also uses a lot more CPU power. I hope that the mobile version is a lot less porky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other then that I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out. Although, only time will tell if the upgrade has cut down on the 500 errors.


Thanks +1!


----------



## diogo_cme

This is a great place to be, I really appreciate overclock.net and the miriad of helpful people that post here.

Best regards!


----------



## loop0001

might as well ask

but we used to be able to post a youtube video in a thread and it would show a box to either play it here or go to follow the link to youtube.

how would i do that now?

videos i have posted before now have ame /ame ...no idea what thats about but it doesnt do anything either..

using video /video doesnt do anything either..

any help?


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001*
> 
> might as well ask
> but we used to be able to post a youtube video in a thread and it would show a box to either play it here or go to follow the link to youtube.
> 
> how would i do that now?
> 
> videos i have posted before now have ame /ame ...no idea what thats about but it doesnt do anything either..
> using video /video doesnt do anything either..
> 
> any help?


Hmm, the video tags should work...Are you sure you did it right?

Code:



Code:


[video][/video]

Example:






On another note: Can the rigs you build in the rigbuilder be seen in your signature? I feel like a scrub asking this when I was one of the early testers of the new OCN







. Guess I should've played around in the sandbox some more







.


----------



## Zen00

Use the[./video] tags.


----------



## loop0001

hmm... guess i was doing it wrong. will try again, thank


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Luckily there is. Under your account settings check the "Expand Featured Signature Item" box, and it will auto expand them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I have noticed is that the site seems to lag a bit with 100 posts displayed per page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have lost a few rep, but according to the announcement that should fix itself after it's done doing background work.
> The site also uses a lot more CPU power. I hope that the mobile version is a lot less porky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other then that I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out. Although, only time will tell if the upgrade has cut down on the 500 errors.


I see because I know i have at least 911 reps.....









Hope all the tiny things will be fixed, until everything has been all good.


----------



## guyladouche

I hate sounding like a clueless moron (you'd think I'd be used to it by now)--but is there a guide/faq for the new site in comparison to the old one? I can figure out some things, but there are some other things I can't quite figure out (or perhaps some things still aren't working properly, or various functionality I'm looking for doesn't exist?), and I'd rather not post numerous questions if there's already a guide somewhere. Anyone...? Anyone...? Bueller...?


----------



## FedeVi

Didn't expect this level of changes, great job and thanks for your work.


----------



## Earthmonger

Is there a feature request thread?

It would be great if you could add country flags next to usernames. Not everyone adds their location data, and it would be exceptionally useful to know the country of origin to provide more relevant links when making a recommendation. It would also reduce the volume of "Which country/Where are you located" spam in such threads.


----------



## X-Nine

After playing around with settings and such, I can honestly say that I do not like the new site. It's so cluttered. Lots of stuff I don't care to see. It's information overload.

I wish we could have a setting to revert back to the old style because this is just a giant mess of info all over the screen.

And I don't mean to sound ungrateful, because I'm sure a lot of work was put into it. But... OCN is kinda like a Coolermaster HAF 932 case now, compared to the old, sleek Lian Li it used to be.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> After playing around with settings and such, I can honestly say that I do not like the new site. It's so cluttered. Lots of stuff I don't care to see. It's information overload.
> I wish we could have a setting to revert back to the old style because this is just a giant mess of info all over the screen.
> And I don't mean to sound ungrateful, because I'm sure a lot of work was put into it. But... OCN is kinda like a Coolermaster HAF 932 case now, compared to the old, sleek Lian Li it used to be.


Is there anything in particular you're not seeing a way to hide or move that you're trying to?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> I hate sounding like a clueless moron (you'd think I'd be used to it by now)--but is there a guide/faq for the new site in comparison to the old one? I can figure out some things, but there are some other things I can't quite figure out (or perhaps some things still aren't working properly, or various functionality I'm looking for doesn't exist?), and I'd rather not post numerous questions if there's already a guide somewhere. Anyone...? Anyone...? Bueller...?


Check the Article Page









If you cannot find a How-To, then make one


----------



## CreepyDan

Great job on the new site, especially rolling it out so quickly. I like the layout, although it takes some time to adjust with everything on my screen(reviews?). I do have one concern; is there a way to adjust the colors like most forums allow? I've been digging, and cannot find anything. The massive white space is straining my eyes...


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodiE*
> 
> I'm not impressed in the least bit. To start the colors have just enough contrast between the next color to be annoying and unpleasant. The site on my end is much slower and while viewing a thread users avatar's are not pre-loaded until I scroll down to which I get this oh so lovely "one second it's there and the next it is". I've seen this "feature" on other sites, it's annoying and makes no sense.
> 
> The reviews section, it's a joke. It's a replica of NewEgg's at user feedback at best. At either rate I can't see any reason why I'd say "Hey lets check the user reviews on OCN" when I can instead see the same if not better reviews (some with manufacture feedback) straight from NewEgg when I'm looking to make a purchase.
> 
> The gallery, it's a cluster of completely random pictures - don't we have enough sites on the net like that already? There is no organization and even still what's the point? There are plenty of other photo sharing sites out there, nothing new here. If I want to see images, I"ll just stick to the picture threads in the respective forums that I'm interested.
> 
> It's a nice try, but certainly nothing to call home about.


This.

The site is so much slower now, and I still can't find a option to go to the first news post instead of the last.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> I hate sounding like a clueless moron (you'd think I'd be used to it by now)--but is there a guide/faq for the new site in comparison to the old one? I can figure out some things, but there are some other things I can't quite figure out (or perhaps some things still aren't working properly, or various functionality I'm looking for doesn't exist?), and I'd rather not post numerous questions if there's already a guide somewhere. Anyone...? Anyone...? Bueller...?
> 
> 
> 
> Check the Article Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot find a How-To, then make one
Click to expand...

Ah, thanks! I didn't realize those were there!


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

It's looking good so far!









But as I seen someone say, I think the colours are a bit... odd with the new layout. Something is just missing from it =/

Also, I just tried out the system builder, It's pretty good. My only complaint is that there should be an almost auto saving type of feature for what you type in as I accidentally pressed something when typing and it went back a page an I lost the info I had wrote







I bet it won't be the last time that will ever happen to someone







)

I also couldn't find some products to match the items I have with in the matching feature but that's what I expected as it hasn't been very long up anyway









Mini edit: I also love the idea of reviews


----------



## ArcticZero

I gotta say this has inspired me to do some development work of my own on my own PHP-driven community platform. Awesome job guys!


----------



## wanako

niiiice! this looks real nice! great job admins!


----------



## patricksiglin

Seems like its a lot slower now. Just waited 45 seconds for a page to load on here. Hopefully they are still working on it.


----------



## decimator

Hello, everyone







. I will try to help everyone with questions about the new site to the best of my ability







.


----------



## FormatFunction

New site is awesome. Just one issue the colours. The old one was very easy on the eyes. The grey background and black text worked wonders for browsing/posting on forums.

Now it feel glaring. My eyes are hurting just from trying to post this. The white text with the cream background does not go well me.

Can anything be done about this?


----------



## tensionz

Nicely done, good work!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FormatFunction*
> 
> New site is awesome. Just one issue the colours. The old one was very easy on the eyes. The grey background and black text worked wonders for browsing/posting on forums.
> Now it feel glaring. My eyes are hurting just from trying to post this. The white text with the cream background does not go well me.
> Can anything be done about this?


We're going to be having a discussion on various color-related items tonight (both contrast of page elements and brightness). I can't promise anything will change in the immediate future, but, we are going to make an effort to ensure everything is best for the majority of users.

If it is any consolation, one of our longer-term goals is definitely to have a full "night skin" of the site.

Glad everything else is pleasing, though!


----------



## iKxGaMeX

How can I make it so that when I click on a thread, it jumps to the first post? I do not like this idea of jumping to the most recent post in the thread, when the first post is obviously the most important. Especially for news articles, where everyone will need to go to the first post to read the Source link.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKxGaMeX*
> 
> How can I make it so that when I click on a thread, it jumps to the first post? I do not like this idea of jumping to the most recent post in the thread, when the first post is obviously the most important. Especially for news articles, where everyone will need to go to the first post to read the Source link.


It's a bug that's being fixed--I think lots of people have reported it and commented on it.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Hello, everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will try to help everyone with questions about the new site to the best of my ability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol! Migrate Sherpa!

Site seems a bit faster in some ways. It feels rather, stuffed but zoom can fix that.


----------



## Mhill2029

Forgive me for being picky, but i preferred it the way it was before.


----------



## Razinhail

New site looks good! It's gonna take some getting used to, but that's not a bad thing. I know this must've required a TON of work behind the scenes so a huge THANK YOU to all who helped!

Now, if you'll excuse me, I've got some new places to go explore...


----------



## pLuhhmm

The PM system is definitely a LOT better! I can for sure see how things were made more efficient here.


----------



## smitty5569

At first I was like "What the heck!?!" but after using it I think it's great.


----------



## Dnic41

Looks great, will take a bit to used to the new layout/look.


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

I like it. I missed the site the past 2 days.









<3 ocn


----------



## killerhz

very nice guys. i have been away for some time but have been checking in when i can. this is a great new OCN....


----------



## Sin0822

is it just me or is this a bit slower than before, even with half or a 1/4 of the users that were on it before, just with quick look over the amount of readers in each section. i really hope people will try and get used to it, and not be like XS, lose a bunch of people b/c they don't like the looks. This is my favorite OC forums! So i will try to get used to it.

one suggestion: darken up some of the lighter fonts.

BTW it does look a lot more modern, and the features that were added and improved are immense, and it shows everyone put in a great deal of work. Excellent job!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> one suggestion: darken up some of the lighter fonts.


There is a darker skin on the way, it's low priority though compared to other things at the moment.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> How do we add parts to the rig builder database? half of my stuff wouldn't match..........
> Site is awesome though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh*
> 
> Only real annoyance for me is that I don't know how to add parts to the rig builder. Last night I found it very amusing that a Phenom 955 wasn't listed.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1163728/product-database-contest-1-500-in-prizes/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I lost reputation and I cannot seem to access my control panel anymore : http://www.overclock.net/usercp.php


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> I have no ''user control panel'' anymore


The reputation bug has been reported and is being looked at. The new version of user control panel is My Profile - http://www.overclock.net/user/*yourusername*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> On another note: Can the rigs you build in the rigbuilder be seen in your signature? I feel like a scrub asking this when I was one of the early testers of the new OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guess I should've played around in the sandbox some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Go to your My Profile page, scroll down to the signature and go to edit mode. Use the "Show off stuff in your signature" dropdown menu to choose the rig you want to show.


----------



## thunder_2008

Very different look seems to be fitting for all of the technological advances that have taken place just over the past 3-4 years, with tablets and all of the other things that now are quite within the computer realm which is what this forum is all about.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Night Skin? Sounds Good!

I've had a sudden feeling to begin writing and spamming(In a good way







) tons of reviews on anything technology I have









But first, Skyrim!


----------



## asuperpower

I'm loving this new design other then the lack of User CP anywhere. I also agree that a darker theme would be a nice addition although the current theme looks quite modern. This must've taken a lot of work!


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> I'm loving this new design other then the lack of User CP anywhere. I also agree that a darker theme would be a nice addition although the current theme looks quite modern. This must've taken a lot of work!


Completely agree, How do I delete a system? For some reason I have 2 blank systems...

EDIT: Nevermind, the delete button was hiding


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlells01*
> 
> It's about turning this place into a more profitable venture; nothing more, nothing less.


Um... no.


----------



## jellis142

Don't know if this is the right place to ask this...

But is there a way to hide or remove the "Recent Reviews" and "Tags" modules on the right side?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Don't know if this is the right place to ask this...
> But is there a way to hide or remove the "Recent Reviews" and "Tags" modules on the right side?


Check your preferences  You will find it there


----------



## JCG

jellis142, go to My Profile > Edit Account Details > tick 'Hide right column in forum threads' option.


----------



## jellis142

Thanks, I got it







Looks much nicer now, and the site is slightly snappier then yesterday.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Go to your My Profile page, scroll down to the signature and go to edit mode. Use the "Show off stuff in your signature" dropdown menu to choose the rig you want to show.


Excellent. Thanks







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Um... no.


This. admin really put his heart and soul into this site and it definitely shows (maybe not to some people...







). Besides, with all the awesome prizes he gives away, I wouldn't be surprised if he actually loses money on this whole venture. Give the man some credit, willya? I've been a member for over half a decade and in all my time here, he's been nothing but steadfast in his dedication to this site.


----------



## razorguy

Loving the new site, but I do have a question. Is there a way to make it so it doesn't default to the last page/last post when you click on a thread? Sorry if it's been asked, but I don't feel like going through 57 pages


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorguy*
> 
> Loving the new site, but I do have a question. Is there a way to make it so it doesn't default to the last page/last post when you click on a thread? Sorry if it's been asked, but I don't feel like going through 57 pages


Working on it good Sir


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorguy*
> 
> Loving the new site, but I do have a question. Is there a way to make it so it doesn't default to the last page/last post when you click on a thread? Sorry if it's been asked, but I don't feel like going through 57 pages


Currently a bug being worked on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Working on it good Sir


----------



## jlells01

More than anything else Admin...I'd like for you to address this guy:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins*
> 
> Now, why didn't you just communicate the funding need to the community ? How about Ad Free premier memberships for $20 a year or something. There were plenty of solutions to get the grade of services you needed. did you ask US, the community ??
> There were plenty of ways to grow OCN without getting in bed with Huddler. Now lets ask the next question, who owns the site and the data now ? better read that contract. I hope you have a backup of the old site !!!.
> There is no debugging to be done, this is the huddler platform. good luck retaining the community, because frankly they aren't going to put up with this for long and the solution is not a browser upgrade, its a total rewrite of the forum software. you don't make a cake with icing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins*
> 
> Its not a bug, its the way the software is written, I reviewed over 15 huddler sites. They are all exactly like this one. There where other ways to get enterprise service levels to. They just aren't free.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1164330/new-site-really-slow-to-render-eats-lots-of-cpu-power


----------



## razorguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Working on it good Sir


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Currently a bug being worked on


Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlells01*
> 
> _Right_...explain the purpose of having four ads on every page.


We always had ads on every page. Most times it was three to four. It was not a conscious decision on my part to add more ads. This is how the current Huddler platform is setup from an ad perspective. What I made sure of, is you can put them all to the bottom of the page (it's in your preferences). If you feel strongly about the ads, please, use ad-block. I encourage you if that's how you feel.

We are not here to make more money. Over the next four years, our commitment to the site will be $XX,XXX *a month* in prizing and resource funds. This is funded 100% by the ads on the site.

To say the only reason we made this change is to increase revenue is misguided at best. Thanks anyway for the support and passion for the site.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Euhm....







it changed alot









First time I log-in on the site (checked it before the past days, but was more updating/finetuning then working







)

Personly I don't like the add's on the right of the screen (and I don't like them on the left screen either if you change that







) I just don't like add's...

That said, it's enough negativism









What about our Sig's? I believe I read somewhere they are "gone" (read: not showing)

The lay-out looks great,

Lot's to explore IC







,

>>>>>>>> TL;DR

> Will explore all my questions at my own







(learn new stuff from this site







)

the smileys stuff is better made,

The "Forums" pull-down menu (sub-menu's) is a very nice feature!!!

And the lenght of this thread says enough hehe (already p58







)

Keep it up guys!!!

Also nice to read the go-live @ 2004 and how you guys think... Says a lot over your character and stuff









1 big familiy/friends feeling









Look @ me getting emo now









But where's the "QUOTE" button??? Or shall I use the [QUOTE..... codes???
EDIT: Guess it wasn't showing yet since I was not logged in yet...
EDIT2: Looks like I have to hit the refresh button of my browser (Chrome) to see the editted tekst of me...


----------



## Sin0822

Thanks Admin for everything you do for this site! I hope this move over ends up helping!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Euhm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it changed alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I log-in on the site (checked it before the past days, but was more updating/finetuning then working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Personly I don't like the add's on the right of the screen (and I don't like them on the left screen either if you change that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I just don't like add's...
> That said, it's enough negativism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about our Sig's? I believe I read somewhere they are "gone" (read: not showing)
> .


Hey, Asusfreak.

1. You can hide that right column. My Profile > Edit Account Details > Scroll down to "Hide right column" and check it.

2. You can permanently make it so you can see people's sig rigs like you used to: My Profile > Account Details > Scroll down and check "Expand Featured Signature Item".

Thanks


----------



## tw33k

I use Board Express on my phone and it's saying that Overclock.net needs to update to the current Tapatalk plugin


----------



## hodgoes2001

all in all...

love the new site..

alot quicker!!!

which is nice


----------



## IEATFISH

Loving it so far. I'm excited to see how it matures once we get in the groove in the next month or so.


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlells01*
> 
> More than anything else Admin...I'd like for you to address this guy:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164330/new-site-really-slow-to-render-eats-lots-of-cpu-power


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> To say the only reason we made this change is to increase revenue is misguided at best.


Did I say that? There are four ads on every stinking page because that's how Huddler generates revenue...and how Overclock.net gets to offset upfront costs.

As I said...you sold out to them.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlells01*
> 
> Did I say that? There are four ads on every stinking page because that's how Huddler generates revenue...and how Overclock.net gets to offset upfront costs.
> As I said...you sold out to them.


Huddler provides support (direct and indirect) to build and continually develop the site and the platform. If paying people for their work is selling out, guilty as charged.

Please though, if you are truly trying to help, let's get the tone to one that is helpful. Thanks for your passion and support.


----------



## tehRealChaZZZy

New site is awesome! Little slow to load at times but I am sure the bugs will be worked out.
Thank you for helping to make this such an awesome community!


----------



## omega17

Haha, I get it.

Good joke.

Now back to vB, right?


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Please though, if you are truly trying to help, let's get the tone to one that is helpful. Thanks for your passion and support.


I've been around for years, and I'm certainly passionate about this place...it's truly a one of a kind resource.

With that said, this'll be my last post in this thread - the quote from Nick here sums up my feelings rather perfectly:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> I want to point out something that other members have pointed out. Throughout this process of migration, I was under the impression that the move was for performance reasons. Moderators pointed to the frequent 500 errors and loading latency as reasons why we _had_ to move to a new forum. Since I'm not exactly an experience web designer, nor am I a super frequent user of the site, I nodded my head and we continued on.
> However, this thread is full of these same people telling me, "well no, it wasn't for performance. It was actually for features." I honestly feel lied to. I defended this move to members in the name of performance, but come to find out, it was for something else entirely. And it's not that we now have better performance, but we have _worse_ performance. Yes, we might not have any loading issues anymore, but that doesn't really matter when the pages are cluttered with JS that slows my computer to a crawl.
> I mean seriously, _*WHY DO THE AVATARS HAVE TO LOAD DYNAMICALLY!?!?!?*_ Like, I feel that is the epitome of Web2.0 bloat. It's _totally_ unnecessary IMO.
> I guess, in closing, I'm asking for transparency as to why changes to this site are occurring. As an admitted infrequent member, I don't feel like I have the right to come in here and bash on the changes and demand that everything revert, but I think that I have the right to ask "Why?"
> Why do we need to have a reviews section?
> Why do we need the RigBuilder integrated with the forum software?
> Why do we need a product database?
> These are indeed features that are awesome and cool, but if they come at the cost of usability, I think it's a horrible tradeoff.
> Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FormatFunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FormatFunction*
> 
> New site is awesome. Just one issue the colours. The old one was very easy on the eyes. The grey background and black text worked wonders for browsing/posting on forums.
> Now it feel glaring. My eyes are hurting just from trying to post this. The white text with the cream background does not go well me.
> Can anything be done about this?
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to be having a discussion on various color-related items tonight (both contrast of page elements and brightness). I can't promise anything will change in the immediate future, but, we are going to make an effort to ensure everything is best for the majority of users.
> 
> If it is any consolation, one of our longer-term goals is definitely to have a full "night skin" of the site.
> 
> Glad everything else is pleasing, though!
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. I hope that you guys can push that through soon.

Though I might have to take a break from the site until this is implemented. XD


----------



## andrews2547

5212 Users (3645 Members, 1567 Guests) people online and I haven't had one internal server 500 error


----------



## pinkfloyd48

Im really beginning to like it


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> After playing around with settings and such, I can honestly say that I do not like the new site. It's so cluttered. Lots of stuff I don't care to see. It's information overload.
> I wish we could have a setting to revert back to the old style because this is just a giant mess of info all over the screen.
> And I don't mean to sound ungrateful, because I'm sure a lot of work was put into it. But... OCN is kinda like a Coolermaster HAF 932 case now, compared to the old, sleek Lian Li it used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything in particular you're not seeing a way to hide or move that you're trying to?
Click to expand...

Well, this will all sound like nitpicking, but here goes.

The currently active users info is shown on the right hand side everywhere.
The reply area is enormous, so much so that you can't see any posts without scrolling.
The search bar is now enormous.
Avatars flicker when you scroll past them.
Messages (such as PMs) are shown on the main page.

I don't like how we have a forum notation at the top, then at the bottom another one that looks like this:

Forums |
V
Overclock.net Forum |
V
Overclock.net Related News and Information |
V
Welcome to the Next Overclock.net

And more than anything, the contrast. Oh God, it's blinding. I'm wearing sunglasses at night just to look through here.

Again, I don't want to sound ungrateful, but I'm on OCN on a daily basis and have many friends both here and in real life I've met from here, and this just makes it hard to be part of the community when everything is so insane.


----------



## Alphadog

Nice new look.


----------



## bobisgod

Really like the new reply system and the shortening of who's online


----------



## sixor

don´t like it sorry,

i prefer the old one and i have not tested yet opera mini


----------



## jadawgis732

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> After playing around with settings and such, I can honestly say that I do not like the new site. It's so cluttered. Lots of stuff I don't care to see. It's information overload.
> I wish we could have a setting to revert back to the old style because this is just a giant mess of info all over the screen.
> And I don't mean to sound ungrateful, because I'm sure a lot of work was put into it. But... OCN is kinda like a Coolermaster HAF 932 case now, compared to the old, sleek Lian Li it used to be.


+1
I love this community but hate the redesign. Any way of returning to the classic layout?

EDIT: Maybe I spoke too soon. I went to account settings to update the expanded signature text box and the "updating settings" message came up. That has got to be one of the most beautiful minimalistic "updating" dialogues I have ever seen. But things do feel cramped.

I kinda feel like an ultra conservative with my unwillingness to adapt to the changes here. But it'll come...


----------



## asuperpower

I love the new features, and I know the night theme is coming soon (will certainly turn that on) but the subscriptions need work. Firstly, from what I've seen, you can't order the unread threads on top. That's all I mainly want now really! To order the unread threads that I'm subscribed to (ie: the ones with a new post in it) on top! Please add this feature as because of the large volume of threads that I'm subscribed to, I need to be able to see the unread ones first.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

In the private messages I miss the old layout way it would Quote the previous messages in the replys. The more I work on the new layout.....I sort of miss the old layout more. I don't know it just seems when I am looking at the new layout I am not really looking at anything and don't really remember what I have seen previously.


----------



## slosha69

So how do I stop it defaulting to the last post when I click on the thread? When clicking on a news link, you'd think I'd want to see the OP, however this is not the way it has been designed apparently.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slosha69*
> 
> So how do I stop it defaulting to the last post when I click on the thread? When clicking on a news link, you'd think I'd want to see the OP, however this is not the way it has been designed apparently.


They are working on that alot of people have complained.


----------



## asuperpower

IMHO, I think it's still in Beta. Give it time to mature and it'll undoubtedly be a great addition to this site.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, this will all sound like nitpicking, but here goes.
> 
> 
> The currently active users info is shown on the right hand side everywhere.
> The reply area is enormous, so much so that you can't see any posts without scrolling.
> The search bar is now enormous.
> Avatars flicker when you scroll past them.
> Messages (such as PMs) are shown on the main page.
> More then anything-the contrast. Oh God, it's blinding. I'm wearing sunglasses at night just to look through here.
> Again, I don't want to sound ungrateful, but I'm on OCN on a daily basis and have many friends both here and in real life I've met from here, and this just makes it hard to be part of the community when everything is so insane.


Although I love the new interface, I agree with the 2nd one, the 3rd one and the 6th one.

2. The reply box is far too large. This is especially prominent on larger screens. It should be small and compact yet have the ability to resize if needed.
3. I don't mind it too much, but XNine has a point.
6. There is a theme coming that has a different contrast (or so I've been told.)

BTW, this may just be because I'm on Windows XP but the font size is a little small. It may not actually be small, it may just be that my eyes and the font don't match.


----------



## jam3s

I'm definitely not a troll here, my Tapatalk doesn't play nice with the new site. For example the unread topics are non existent now. And my participated topics doesnt show when a post was made, who it was from, and the brief bit of text is now gone.

There is also no option to view private messages at all.

This is not cool.

Also the full version of the site has a laggy new posts feed, the picture gallery is random pictures of whatever and people now have been starting to review things that are more than likely high ratings for the most obscure pieces of hardware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipd

Just detailed my rig on Rigbuilder. Will probably work on adding some of my parts that weren't matched.


----------



## pale_neon

Is there a dark theme? I can't find one in the preferences.

The new design seems brighter to me. Uncomfortably bright.


----------



## NrGx

Very big change from what used to be and very unique. I'll make my decision as to whether the user experience is nicer after using it for longer but I appreciate the hard work that went into it anyway. Well done!


----------



## xxxitrxxx

Awesome, I got two rigs in my profile already







Next build is X79.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Clicking on a thread now goes to the last page







but I still find myself clicking to the first page first lol.


----------



## jam3s

I also notice a lot of semi-necro posting and barely any views on some of the threads I've created.


----------



## xenophobe

Wow.









Latest Discussions and News should be at the top. There's a feature to hide this but not the scrolling banner.

As for the rest, I'll give it some time to sink in... I'm sure you're getting better support more tailored to your goals, but the layouts... many of the minor aesthetics of the new forum software are just a bit sloppy looking.


----------



## konspiracy

It randomly stopped sending me to the end of a post. I didnt do anything hmmm


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Latest Discussions and News should be at the top. There's a feature to hide this but not the scrolling banner.


Check your preferences! You can turn this off!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> I'm definitely not a troll here, my Tapatalk doesn't play nice with the new site. For example the unread topics are non existent now. And my participated topics doesnt show when a post was made, who it was from, and the brief bit of text is now gone.
> There is also no option to view private messages at all.
> This is not cool.
> Also the full version of the site has a laggy new posts feed, the picture gallery is random pictures of whatever and people now have been starting to review things that are more than likely high ratings for the most obscure pieces of hardware.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The current Tapatalk implementation will continue to improve. One of the things we can't unfortunately support in Tapatalk is PMs - once you see them from a computer if you've not already it will make sense. PMs are now threaded and support multiple participants - there is not a way to accommodate that in Tapatalk's paradigm.

In early next year, you'll see a full-featured mobile version of the site along side Tapatalk. It is a top development priority.


----------



## pangolinman

So i realized that posts in OT count towards your total post count now. Was this a conscious decision?


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Check your preferences! You can turn this off!


Yeah, a lot of things you guys might have issues with can be changed in your profile preferences. Be sure to check through the options and customize the layout to your liking. c:


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> So i realized that posts in OT count towards your total post count now. Was this a conscious decision?


Must have been a configuration oversight. Thanks for the report! (...sorry if you were looking forward to that, though







)


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Must have been a configuration oversight. Thanks for the report! (...sorry if you were looking forward to that, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Excellent!
I like to maintain a good post/rep ratio (part of why this site is so addictive







And since i have more than double the amount of OT posts as i do in the regular forum... that wouldn't help. Glad i could help and point it out though


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins*
> See, I don't care if its vb3 php or one of the other dozen or so platforms. What I care about is the fact that a good solid working platofrm was replaced, becuase some tried to make a website out of it.
> I wouldn't use a hammer to install a screw and I would try to tighten a nut with a oil filter wrench. there are tools to do a job, use the proper tool for the proper job, and you don't have a problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> Lets take you're idea. The forums are only a small part of the OCN content. We have articles, reviews, etc. This idea of a website is known as content management.
> 
> Thousands of sites do this, and they do it in different ways. Lets debate this level headed. What is one point that you feel wrong with the new platform?


Let's assume that OCN was a site (not a forum on its own) that did reviews and such, and that the separate OCN forums were vbulletin 3.8.whatever or something. Now let's assume that it was changed to huddler.

What happens there is that a part of the site changed, and could still survive without it (well in it's new form anyway) because it does not detract from the main reason people visit: Reviews.

Reality: OCN is an overclocking forum (and forum alone) that until recently was run on vbulletin. They changed to huddler in an attempt to create a website like a hardware review site, except like has been said before, you don't make a cake out of icing.

What has happened here is that the whole site has changed, and people are not happy... because the main attraction (the familiar forums we know and love) have changed, some argue better, some argue worse. Splitting the community down the middle is not smart.

What would have worked better would have been to create an OCN website where the forums are a part of the site as a whole, where reviews and such are done and the forums are for discussion.

Do you all understand what has happened now? As was said before, OCN has tried to make a cake out of icing.

From here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1164330/new-site-really-slow-to-render-eats-lots-of-cpu-power/390#post_15652741

Please, let's discuss this without getting the thread locked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> We understood that there are problems with performance and client CPU load - we posted that we will be working with the developers to resolve this. A full-time engineer has been assigned to determine the cause of unusually high client load. A code release next will will be the first step in improving overall responsiveness. This thread has since swerved all over the place, but I think we got a lot of good information out there. I'm going to close this discussion, though, as we've come full-circle and the level of animosity is rising.
> 
> We are still happy to continue the discussion, but this current thread is no longer the best venue for that. Please, do continue via email with us. I can be reached at [email protected]; admin can be reached via [email protected] Thanks for the continued perseverance - I know you wouldn't be making this kind of argument if you weren't passionate about what you're saying, and that is too often missing from discussion. We just need to keep things civil.


I'm not a fan of private discussions with a thing like this. If it was something more sensitive, then yes.


----------



## chip94

Looks beautiful! Good job guys!


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Discussions and News should be at the top. There's a feature to hide this but not the scrolling banner.


You can hide the Homepage Carousel.

My Profile> Edit Account Details> Site Preferences> Remove Homepage Carousel


----------



## Jodiuh

Tapatalk...no worky well.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk...no worky well.


One of the top development priorities is full mobile functionality with Tapatalk, according to Chipp. ETA is sometime early next year


----------



## Demented

Anyone know what happened to the spoiler tag naming ability? I like to have the spoiler tags have a name, and then you click and get whatever I'm hiding. It worked for a short time after the relaunch(after they were originally borked), but just a few hours ago it decided to revert to the simple Warning: Spoiler, or somesuch.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the spoiler tag naming ability? I like to have the spoiler tags have a name, and then you click and get whatever I'm hiding. It worked for a short time after the relaunch(after they were originally borked), but just a few hours ago it decided to revert to the simple Warning: Spoiler, or somesuch.





Spoiler: It works!



See?



Code:



Code:


[SPOILER=It works!]See?[/SPOILER]

EDIT: Hmm...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It works!
> 
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=It works!]See?[/SPOILER]
> 
> EDIT: Hmm...


Heh...another little thing...what is up with the 'following' people stuff. Is that the new way of adding one to a contact list? Sucks that they have to be listed along with your subscriptions, and if you delete them (thinking that it WOULDN'T remove them from your friends list), you have to go and find them to 'follow' them.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Heh...another little thing...what is up with the 'following' people stuff. Is that the new way of adding one to a contact list? Sucks that they have to be listed along with your subscriptions, and if you delete them (thinking that it WOULDN'T remove them from your friends list), you have to go and find them to 'follow' them.


Well, the friend's list as it was in vBulletin doesn't exist in Huddler. They've been automatically moved to the following list but the purpose is different, as you've seen. The big advantage is you can follow me and see what I'm up to. The friend's list in vB didn't really serve much purpose the way we had everything set up. Now you can follow people you perhaps share an interest with or know. Just another way to discover new content and 'socialize' with other members should you want to.

I've added spoiler tags to my list of things to see fixed so if it gets fixed then it was my doing and if not, it's not my fault.


----------



## Volcom13

WHOA this reply box is huge!


----------



## Mayor Winters

Good looking forum







. I'm liking it very much.


----------



## Slim Shady

Sweet Job Guys, Really Brightens The Place Up.
Great Job


----------



## jellis142

Woke up this morning, the site is very fast now! No idea what happened, but I'm liking it more and more


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Hey, Asusfreak.
> 1. You can hide that right column. My Profile > Edit Account Details > Scroll down to "Hide right column" and check it.
> 2. You can permanently make it so you can see people's sig rigs like you used to: My Profile > Account Details > Scroll down and check "Expand Featured Signature Item".
> Thanks


Yeah it stops showing it on the right side... but on top it shows also stuff... Don't like that dude... It even makes adds for dating chinese girls and stuff...

My girlfriend is not gonna like that







--> Why are you spending that much time on the OCN site? Searching for other woman?









Hehe better fix that







(Also weird why is Norton Internet Security 2012 not blocking that???)


----------



## cokezone

Would like some darker themes/skins.


----------



## Eydgeu454

I still think of myself as new comer to the site, but I love the fresh look. Last night, I spent a lot of time updating my machine in the Rig Builder. I joined to learn how to eventual build a monster gaming rig. I sure I came to the the right place. A site that you can tell cares for the users.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Yeah it stops showing it on the right side... but on top it shows also stuff... Don't like that dude... It even makes adds for dating chinese girls and stuff...
> My girlfriend is not gonna like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --> Why are you spending that much time on the OCN site? Searching for other woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe better fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Also weird why is Norton Internet Security 2012 not blocking that???)


Ads are and always have been based on your previous browsing habits (I see ads for SKY TV). It is possbile with the platform move that generic ads have been placed until ads based on your browsing are rebuilt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokezone*
> 
> Would like some darker themes/skins.


This is in the works but a lower priority than some of the other requests


----------



## Ropey

It was nice to be a tiny, tiny part of something that is close to my heart. Thanks for letting me in that sandbox door guys.

OC.Net Rocks.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

after playing around with some settings here I am starting to see the benefits of the new platform. Color is awful and I know it is being fixed, so no real issues there so long as it gets a fresh coat of paint.

100 post per page is nice, as is full width browsing abilities. It isn't as slow as it was before and that is good. Lastly the fact that you guys fixed the clicking the main page posts and bring them to the OP not the last post is a major bonus. Well done working as hard as you do for this site!


----------



## hodgoes2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Yeah it stops showing it on the right side... but on top it shows also stuff... Don't like that dude... It even makes adds for dating chinese girls and stuff...
> My girlfriend is not gonna like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --> Why are you spending that much time on the OCN site? Searching for other woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe better fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Also weird why is Norton Internet Security 2012 not blocking that???)


Nortons.... not doing it job.... that is old info me thinks









Adblockplus for Firefox works great


----------



## asuperpower

I take what I said earlier back. Today, OC.N is much better. I love it! People seem to forget about the disadvantages of the old one. For example... I can't think of one right now. I'll get back to that later. Wait.... the old one had 5XX errors constantly. Also, the review and gallery section as well as a rig builder wasn't very well integrated.

If there is three things that could make this better it would be:

Contrast and colour scheme-I know that is being worked on anyway so this doesn't bother me too much for now.
Fixing of Subscriptions
An dedicated SSD box for the population that has SSD's. That was suggested a while back and was mentioned that it would be in the new OC.N but it's not here.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> I take what I said earlier back. Today, OC.N is much better. I love it! People seem to forget about the disadvantages of the old one. For example... I can't think of one right now. I'll get back to that later. Wait.... the old one had 5XX errors constantly. Also, the review and gallery section as well as a rig builder wasn't very well integrated.
> If there is three things that could make this better it would be:
> 
> Contrast and colour scheme-I know that is being worked on anyway so this doesn't bother me too much for now.
> Fixing of Subscriptions
> An dedicated SSD box for the population that has SSD's. That was suggested a while back and was mentioned that it would be in the new OC.N but it's not here.


Right now the SSD and Hard Drive scenes are in a bit of a transition. While I agree that they don't technically fit in the HDD section, making a separate section for a part that many people don't have or need would leave a pretty big gap. In the future, however, I can see it needing a bigger distinction.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> I take what I said earlier back. Today, OC.N is much better. I love it! People seem to forget about the disadvantages of the old one. For example... I can't think of one right now. I'll get back to that later. Wait.... the old one had 5XX errors constantly. Also, the review and gallery section as well as a rig builder wasn't very well integrated.
> If there is three things that could make this better it would be:
> 
> Contrast and colour scheme-I know that is being worked on anyway so this doesn't bother me too much for now.
> Fixing of Subscriptions
> An dedicated SSD box for the population that has SSD's. That was suggested a while back and was mentioned that it would be in the new OC.N but it's not here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the SSD and Hard Drive scenes are in a bit of a transition. While I agree that they don't technically fit in the HDD section, making a separate section for a part that many people don't have or need would leave a pretty big gap. In the future, however, I can see it needing a bigger distinction.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I'd prefer you fix up the bugs and make it run smoother before adding those type of unneeded features.


----------



## elson

So is there a way to make it so that when I click on a thread it takes me to the OP instead of the latest post?


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elson*
> 
> So is there a way to make it so that when I click on a thread it takes me to the OP instead of the latest post?


I thought that was fixed?


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elson*
> 
> So is there a way to make it so that when I click on a thread it takes me to the OP instead of the latest post?


This is really odd. It seems like:
Some people (like me) never had this problem (or at least I never noticed it while it wasn't working)
Some people had this problem and then it has now stopped
Some people have had this problem since the new OC.N came out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> I thought that was fixed?


So did I.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elson*
> 
> So is there a way to make it so that when I click on a thread it takes me to the OP instead of the latest post?


Currently a known bug that's being taken into QA


----------



## FieryCoD

Wow... it looks amazing so far! I'm totally getting used to the stuff going around here!


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

I'm really proud to say I'm a member of this community. The new site looks spectacular. I can't wait to really delve into all it holds.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky-Bunker*
> 
> I'm really proud to say I'm a member of this community. The new site looks spectacular. I can't wait to really delve into all it holds.


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blostorm*
> 
> Really nice.
> One thing, some characters are not displaying correctly.


Ya I know tell me about it my name used to be =≡G≡=ThèÐµdé100.


----------



## KOBALT

I think it'd be cool instead of having your PM's listed, to have the replies to your latest posts.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=a?!Ga?!=The?ude100*
> 
> Ya I know tell me about it my name used to be =≡G≡=ThèÐµdé100.


That's a helluva login... Especially from mobile


----------



## thenailedone

It has been a while since I visited... and I have to say the site looks stunning!

Congrats OCN and keep on pushing the limits

Neil


----------



## ROM3000

Great job on the new design. It very sleek and modern. The only problem I'm having is with my subscriptions. I have them all set to immediate, but have yet received any emails for new posts. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=a?!Ga?!=The?ude100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blostorm*
> 
> Really nice.
> One thing, some characters are not displaying correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I know tell me about it my name used to be =≡G≡=ThèÐµdé100.
Click to expand...

Ahh. You're that person. Hello again.


----------



## Richie123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000*
> 
> Great job on the new design. It very sleek and modern. The only problem I'm having is with my subscriptions. I have them all set to immediate, but have yet received any emails for new posts. Is anyone else having this issue?


Second that, Subbing to any thread and asking for immediate replies does not work, here at my work, the network is tight, and IE will not let me even reply to any thread, although it is browser related as i installed motzy and it was fine, but it worked ok on the old forum.. good job i am the admin on all PC's.

But the sub defo does not work or immediate notification.

But I guess you know that already


----------



## kenpachiroks

okay. everytime I click on a news item, WHY does it navigate to the last post of the last page. I would like to 'read' the news before I post? Is there a way to change this?
Else, the site looks great


----------



## Deathclaw

i guess i'm the one of the few people that find the new ocn worse
actually i haven't read anything on ocn since the new design (a single post in bulldozzer benchoff and in this thread one)
couldn't get myself to stop checking ocn every few minutes whenever i'm on pc
now i can't actually convince myself to look at it
sorry guys but that's my opinion
the people haven't changed, or the topics of conversation, but this - to me atleast is a bad way to upgrade.
like giving a race driver a car with automatic gear system- it just don't work right


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richie123*
> 
> Second that, Subbing to any thread and asking for immediate replies does not work, here at my work, the network is tight, and IE will not let me even reply to any thread, although it is browser related as i installed motzy and it was fine, but it worked ok on the old forum.. good job i am the admin on all PC's.
> But the sub defo does not work or immediate notification.
> But I guess you know that already


I had to actually find this thread to see that you posted back. It's quite tedious having to search to see if someone posted. I have to admit as was already said above me that I haven't been reading as much here because of the notification system. It was flawless before.


----------



## d3viliz3d

" It's just like you and your friend tinkering with hardware in the garage. That common bond can be shared by any two humans with a shared interest. Overclock.net is the home of this."
























The magic of Internet.
Who cares what color you are, your ideas or where you're coming from, your religion or beliefs; here we're one, here we are friends, here we are brothers!
I raise my glass to this community tonight, may it live forever with the passion of everyone.
Feel free to join in my cheer!


----------



## legojoey17

I absolutely love the new board! Definitely a great change from almost every other forums vBulletin







I feel like it adds personality to this site.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I love the new look and all the features that have been added. However it seems that almost half the community is gone. there used to be about 3k logged into this site daily, now the max I see is less than 1k. What happened?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> i guess i'm the one of the few people that find the new ocn worse
> actually i haven't read anything on ocn since the new design (a single post in bulldozzer benchoff and in this thread one)
> couldn't get myself to stop checking ocn every few minutes whenever i'm on pc
> now i can't actually convince myself to look at it
> sorry guys but that's my opinion
> the people haven't changed, or the topics of conversation, but this - to me atleast is a bad way to upgrade.
> like giving a race driver a car with automatic gear system- it just don't work right


You obviously haven't used the site much since the change. You should give it a bit more time before writing it off forever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I love the new look and all the features that have been added. However it seems that almost half the community is gone. there used to be about 3k logged into this site daily, now the max I see is less than 1k. What happened?


For one, it will take about a week for google to recrawl and index the site. That will take away from a lot of the guest viewers. Also, not every online member is shown on the homepage so it might look like there are less people.


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I love the new look and all the features that have been added. However it seems that almost half the community is gone. there used to be about 3k logged into this site daily, now the max I see is less than 1k. What happened?


i predict at least a 25% user base defection before 2012


----------



## Grobi

This new desing/forum/website is looking great, next genish, thx


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I love the new look and all the features that have been added. However it seems that almost half the community is gone. there used to be about 3k logged into this site daily, now the max I see is less than 1k. What happened?


I see 2.3k as of this post, with 700 members and the rest guests.

Although serious suggestion: Skyrim? I haven't logged on for two days (or for that matter, talked to anyone) because of that game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Did we always have such a large proportion of guests? I never payed attention before.


----------



## csm725

Yeah. 900 active, 2.5k guests was what vB OCN had.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Did we always have such a large proportion of guests? I never payed attention before.


Yeaup; guests make up the majority of OCN's user base. Personally though, that does make me a bit happy. For me it means that OCN is really trending out there as a go-to place for PC/tech info, and not just a little niche site that only dedicated enthusiasts know about.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Did we always have such a large proportion of guests? I never payed attention before.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Yeah. 900 active, 2.5k guests was what vB OCN had.


Have a look here: http://wayback.archive.org/web/*/http://overclock.net

You can see what time the 'snapshot' was made. It ranges from around 300 to 800 members with many more guests. With the search bots slowly re-indexing the site, it will take a week or two to get back to the guest counts but active members has been very similar if not higher on the new platform.


----------



## Ikrin

I searched this thread, but was unable to find the answer to my question. Are there still limits on the number of PMs that may fill an inbox/sent box? I do not see any counter, so I'm wondering if the old limits have been lifted.

OT: I also wanted to bump the post count, given the number it was on.


----------



## WoodiE

Are there any plans to correct the horrible performance of the site?


----------



## Indulgence

love the new look! very robust. pure OCN!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Possibly due to caches not being upto speed yet
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. I eagerly await the fix of the LIVE feed. It's the #1 reason I visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it going to be possible to remove the time stamp on the live feed posts? I remember that wasn't possible with our old setup.
Click to expand...

I am awaiting a fix for the Live feed as well. That and the Search well doesn't do a good job at searching.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin*
> 
> I searched this thread, but was unable to find the answer to my question. Are there still limits on the number of PMs that may fill an inbox/sent box? I do not see any counter, so I'm wondering if the old limits have been lifted.
> OT: I also wanted to bump the post count, given the number it was on.


I honestly don't know the answer to this. I recall vaguely that they were lifted but I don't want to make the promise and then have you hit a wall.







I'll see if I can find out someone who knows for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodiE*
> 
> Are there any plans to correct the horrible performance of the site?


It is being worked on. In fact, we might even hit some small hiccups as they tweak and change stuff so be sure to file any bugs here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1164277/bug-reporting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> I am awaiting a fix for the Live feed as well. That and the Search well doesn't do a good job at searching.


What issues do you have with search? I find it to be much better than the google search we had to use and on par or better (i.e. searching for members) than the stock vBulletin one.


----------



## csm725

No PM inbox size on Huddler. I answered your PM, Ikrin.


----------



## tedman

I quite like the new look, however I would like a few colour theme choices?

The current "lighter" colour scheme is burning my retinas... plus everything appears a bit "larger".


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin*
> 
> I searched this thread, but was unable to find the answer to my question. Are there still limits on the number of PMs that may fill an inbox/sent box? I do not see any counter, so I'm wondering if the old limits have been lifted.
> OT: I also wanted to bump the post count, given the number it was on.


PM Box no longer has a size limitation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodiE*
> 
> Are there any plans to correct the horrible performance of the site?


Background updates are happening constantly and we're improving the performance as we can go. There's only so much prep work you can do to estimate the load over 800 Members and 1500+ Guests can put on your system.

It should improve dramatically over the next week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> I quite like the new look, however I would like a few colour theme choices?
> The current "lighter" colour scheme is burning my retinas... plus everything appears a bit "larger".


Theme's are something we're looking into for the future. Though we cannot make any promises as to when that is going to happen.


----------



## Rightwing

So far so good ! With anything great it will take some time to get it where you want . Keep up the good work !


----------



## OverK1LL

Is anybody having issues with the website on A4 iOS devices?


----------



## tpi2007

I'm a bit worried with some people's reaction to the new OCN.

If memory serves me right, at it's lowest the site used to have around 2800 active users and right now it has around 2000 - 2100. And I still haven't seen anywhere near it's normal peak of around 4800 active users that the old site used to have.

Is there some problem with the counter or has OCN lost hundreds of users in a week because of the new layout ?

Personally I don't think there is much wrong with the new site (putting the "Rep" in bold and the unique Rep in a separate line like it was before would make for better readability, is one of the few examples I can think of), but if you guys could correct what the other users are complaining about, I'm sure it will be the best for all of us; the community is after all the most important thing the site has.

Cheers!

Edit: what the..... I just noticed my avatar is the one I had a few months ago. You guys stored previous avatars ? And why one earth do I have an avatar that is not even the last one I had before the one I currently had until a few hours ago ?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I'm a bit worried with some people's reaction to the new OCN.
> If memory serves me right, at it's lowest the site used to have around 2800 active users and right now it has around 2000 - 2100. And I still haven't seen anywhere near it's normal peak of around 4800 active users that the old site used to have.
> Is there some problem with the counter or has OCN lost hundreds of users in a week because of the new layout ?
> Personally I don't think there is much wrong with the new site (putting the "Rep" in bold and the unique Rep in a separate line like it was before would make for better readability, is one of the few examples I can think of), but if you guys could correct what the other users are complaining about, I'm sure it will be the best for all of us; the community is after all the most important thing the site has.
> Cheers!
> Edit: what the..... I just noticed my avatar is the one I had a few months ago. You guys stored previous avatars ? And why one earth do I have an avatar that is not even the last one I had before the one I currently had until a few hours ago ?


The avatar thing is curious, you can file a bug here: www.overclock.net/t/1164277/bug-reporting

As for users, we have about the same amount of registered users. We have lost guest traffic as search bots re-index the site. It should be going back up. Also remember that the site was down for a few days and has only been up for a 3-4 since then. In a couple weeks after the transition effects wear off, we should have a better idea of traffic.


----------



## Anth0789

Is it normal that scrolling lags with the new overclock.net than usual?

I have smooth scrolling also.

Anybody else getting it with Firefox and Chrome?


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Is it normal that scrolling lags with the new overclock.net than usual?
> I have smooth scrolling also.
> Anybody else getting it with Firefox and Chrome?


I'm getting terrible lag in Chrome when scrolling; thanks for pointing this out because now I know I'm not alone on this.

Also: it seems to me that when clicking a quote to go to the original post, it reloads the entire page even if the original post was on the same page as the quote. Anyone notice that?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Patience is the way forward.

The site performance will improve as time moves along and we tweak the site. We also have a dedicated team set to this task and many other dev tasks. What you have to understand is that all changes/tweaks must go through a QA stage before release. We do not want to jump the gun and then cause further issues.

As for the amount of active users. It is still the same as the old VB OCN. The count will be lower however due to the lower amount of guests provided by Google search. As stated, this is because Google needs to Re-index Overclock.net due to the platform change etc, so it will take just a tiny bit more time for us to appear on Google everywhere again.

Change can be hard guys and can be a little bumpy, but we will get there. We of course love any suggestions you have so please do not hesitate to bring them forward


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> The site performance will improve as time moves along and we tweak the site.












Have you even bothered looking at any other Huddler powered forum out there? Tweak away, because you're stuck with it - no amount of reasoning is going to cloud the fact that performance wise (what's the tagline at the top of this site again...), it's a complete joke.

And please, no one respond with "look at all the new features we have - that offsets the snappiness"; it's just bloatware that obfuscates the sad reality.


----------



## Megaman_90

The site is super fast and streamlined now! Great work!


----------



## dklimitless

Am I the only one who misses a "click this link to unsubscribe from this thread"-ish thing in my email?

If it could be added, it would go a long way to help ....


----------



## ROM3000

My subscriptions are working now. Thanks.


----------



## czin125

Any chance of being able to post while using "Forbid scripts (Globally) with the new version of this site ( The old one would allow you to do so and still post. )


----------



## AuraNova

Wow, it's been far too long since I visited so I didn't know these changes were coming at all.

In any event, great work on this. I like this layout the best.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> .../snip
> 
> Theme's are something we're looking into for the future. Though we cannot make any promises as to when that is going to happen.


Hopefully its closer to the top of the list thank I think. Should be simple enough to change, compared to everything else....right?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Hopefully its closer to the top of the list thank I think.


Bugs and performance issues are priority, skins are not.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Any chance of being able to post while using "Forbid scripts (Globally) with the new version of this site ( The old one would allow you to do so and still post. )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Bugs and performance issues are priority, skins are not.


To be clear, many tweaks have already been made to the color scheme to add contrast and darken up the overall site. A 'dark' theme is in the works and will be released when it is ready though I don't know when that will be. Hopefully the more recent changes have made the site more usable for people who were having issues with the earlier theme.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> To be clear, many tweaks have already been made to the color scheme to add contrast and darken up the overall site. A 'dark' theme is in the works and will be released when it is ready though I don't know when that will be. Hopefully the more recent changes have made the site more usable for people who were having issues with the earlier theme.


Yeah, I should have mentioned that. Many optimizations and changes in general were made to the stylesheet based off of what the members here were doing with their custom stylesheets. There's a skin in the works as fish said, but it's not top priority compared to other issues at the moment. ETA is sometime somewhat early next year according to Chipp, we'll see.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yeah, I should have mentioned that. Many optimizations and changes in general were made to the stylesheet based off of what the *members here were doing with their custom stylesheets*. There's a skin in the works as fish said, but it's not top priority compared to other issues at the moment. ETA is sometime somewhat early next year according to Chipp, we'll see.


can I still do this?

thank you both for the reply .

I have limited knowledge of css, and even less about the whole working of such an epic forum. clarification was good .


----------



## Megaman_90

Hey wait a second.....My Chimp Challenge participant badge is gone...!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megaman_90*
> 
> Hey wait a second.....My Chimp Challenge participant badge is gone...!


PM Chipp or submit a bug report for this to be taken care of


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Hopefully its closer to the top of the list thank I think. Should be simple enough to change, compared to everything else....right?


Like I said, I cannot give a solid ETA as when we can get this done and when we could get it implemented.

The main reason being, we're currently in the stages of bug fixing and optimizations to bring everything up to speed and bring all of the features online as well as getting those features fleshed out enough so that the community never feels limited when using them.

Once we're done with such measures, we'll be able to implement customizations options as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megaman_90*
> 
> Hey wait a second.....My Chimp Challenge participant badge is gone...!


Badges are still in the system and it's just a bug. Make a report about it and it should get fixed.


----------



## squishysquishy

I was apart of Overclock for 2 weeks before this overhaul. I feel like I am spoiled.

^__^


----------



## decimator

LOL, I almost bought a pair of Gunnars just for viewing this site







.

But yeah, the dark theme should be money. Can't wait







.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Hopefully its closer to the top of the list thank I think. Should be simple enough to change, compared to everything else....right?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I cannot give a solid ETA as when we can get this done and when we could get it implemented.
> 
> The main reason being, we're currently in the stages of bug fixing and optimizations to bring everything up to speed and bring all of the features online as well as getting those features fleshed out enough so that the community never feels limited when using them.
> 
> Once we're done with such measures, we'll be able to implement customizations options as well.
Click to expand...

My primary gripe is lagging when scrolling. I swear avatars were cached before because now I'm noticing them load through the same thread, with the same participants each page. I switched back to the BB code editor and that made helped tremendously. For some reason in the rich text editor the spell check acted funny. If I right clicked on a misspelled word, I only got the "paste" option, nothing else. The spell check button worked, though. I have disabled the extra options right now, so I'm glad to hear that speed is the priority, I'll deal with the color scheme if you can get that fixed!


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm getting double post emails that are worse than getting spam. There are a few threads that I follow and don't want to unsubscribe but getting 78 odd emails on my non-spam email account is pushing it.


----------



## Richie123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I'm getting double post emails that are worse than getting spam. There are a few threads that I follow and don't want to unsubscribe but getting 78 odd emails on my non-spam email account is pushing it.


at least your getting emails, Mine have stopped all together, at first i was getting just update from this post and another, but none of the other subbed ones. Now I am not getting any, so what ever tweak they tried to fix the sub has messed it all up for me lol...


----------



## andrews2547

Is anyone else having this problem with the adverts?



It's blocking rig builder. I don't need it right now but it is annoying.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem with the adverts?
> 
> It's blocking rig builder. I don't need it right now but it is annoying.


www.overclock.net/rigbuilder


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> www.overclock.net/rigbuilder


Thanks but I don't need it right now







I also noticed that it only does that when I am viewing threads, everywhere else the advert is where it's supposed to be.


----------



## asuperpower

Yes. That advertisement bug does need to be fixed. I noticed that a short while back.


----------



## _Nikhil

Not a real problem But I just realized that for a week, I almost did not notice the "Sticky Threads" on each forum. I'd have liked the sticky threads to have the same pattern as rest of the threads with Last Post, Replies, Views . May be just a different color & some separation ?.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Yes. That advertisement bug does need to be fixed. I noticed that a short while back.


We noticed the same thing, a fix is in progress!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Not a real problem But I just realized that for a week, I almost did not notice the "Sticky Threads" on each forum. I'd have liked the sticky threads to have the same pattern as rest of the threads with Last Post, Replies, Views . May be just a different color & some separation ?.


What you see there now is just placeholders - the "sticky notes" area as it is now called will still highlight important content for a section of the forums, but gives editors/moderators much more control over how it is displayed (rather than just a listing of threads). A few sections have examples of what can be done there - particularly, take a look at the sticky notes area of the [email protected] forums. Most of them won't have that much content crammed in, but it should give you an idea of what is possible. zodac has done a great job making use of the flexibility, even doing things like embedding small spreadsheets and graphics for current ongoing [email protected] contests.


----------



## Zen00

33rd user on after the latest update...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem with the adverts?
> 
> 
> 
> It's blocking rig builder. I don't need it right now but it is annoying.


Yup, reported it a few days ago. Only happens once in a while though...


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Is it just me or is anyone else notice that the Search doesn't do a good job at searching for posts? The search results that come back are out dated, and if you tell it to categorize by recency then you get nothing even close to what you are trying to search for.

Also the Latest Discussion Live doesn't seem to be working either.

I did try searching for a post related to these issues but when searching for Live or Search Nothing comes up even close to what I am looking for.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else notice that the Search doesn't do a good job at searching for posts? The search results that come back are out dated, and if you tell it to categorize by recency then you get nothing even close to what you are trying to search for.
> Also the Latest Discussion Live doesn't seem to be working either.
> I did try searching for a post related to these issues but when searching for Live or Search Nothing comes up even close to what I am looking for.


Did you try the Advanced Search to see if you could narrow down results at all? I haven't had any issues with search but that doesn't mean there aren't any.

As for Live, that also seems to be working for me. It doesn't update every second but more like every 30-60 seconds. I'm not sure of the exact duration.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else notice that the Search doesn't do a good job at searching for posts? The search results that come back are out dated, and if you tell it to categorize by recency then you get nothing even close to what you are trying to search for.
> Also the Latest Discussion Live doesn't seem to be working either.
> I did try searching for a post related to these issues but when searching for Live or Search Nothing comes up even close to what I am looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try the Advanced Search to see if you could narrow down results at all? I haven't had any issues with search but that doesn't mean there aren't any.
> 
> As for Live, that also seems to be working for me. It doesn't update every second but more like every 30-60 seconds. I'm not sure of the exact duration.
Click to expand...

Regarding LIVE = I have had the live Post window open in a tab in FF8 since I made that post and it is still showing the same stuff.

Regarding Search = I have tried the advanced search my results never come back properly. Like I said it will bring back results from like 2008, 2009. If I change it to Recency then none of the results look to be anywhere close to what I am trying to find.

Edit: Update Ok The live is working (sort of) I guess but it isn't "Live" as in showing All active Posts from all of the Forums, Like OCN Classic did. It seems to only display threads I have posted in which is boring IMO. With Live update of all new posts I was introduced to other people and other discussions that interested me.

Edit Again: NVM - realized it was set to Subscriptions ONLY







I thought I had that off from a couple days ago when I was messing with the "Active Discussions Live" LOL my mistake. Still don't like the search though


----------



## jam3s

Hey guys please try to implement the usage of private messaging on tapatalk.

I would be very grateful if this was done.

Thanks,

Jam3s

Ps I can't figure out how to lock my fs thread as I have just sold something.

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## redalert

It may have been brought up already but I got a trader rep left for me today but I never got a PM about it.


----------



## KOBALT

The configuring of signatures is way more complex than before... I cant edit mine because there's so much going on in the code.

EDIT: alos, i paid for tapatalk just for this forum, mainly. Any chances of OCN getting its own forum app like others? Or at least supporting Tapatalk?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT*
> 
> The configuring of signatures is way more complex than before... I cant edit mine because there's so much going on in the code.
> EDIT: alos, i paid for tapatalk just for this forum, mainly. Any chances of OCN getting its own forum app like others? Or at least supporting Tapatalk?


A high priority is a mobile version of the site and improved Tapatalk functionality. As of now, PMs and the marketplace will never work with Tapatalk due to their differences from vB.


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> improved Tapatalk functionality


It's absolutely maddening for us that browse OCN from a mobile platform to see you make a statement like that...

http://www.styleforum.net/t/234363/sf-on-tapatalk-discuss-any-problems-with-app-here
http://thesandtrap.com/t/46847/may-24-huddler-platform-update

They're working on it, huh?









Here's a quote directly from Huddler:

"_Tapatalk is an independent piece of software. We don't have any control over how their interface works, unfortunately.

Creating better mobile interfaces is a medium to long term goal for us- we are hoping to have better integration with iOS and Android soon, so we can get away from Tapatalk, which does have some limitations_."


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Ok maybe I clicked a setting but can't find it. I am not seeing anyone's Rep today

It is back now







I didnt change anything


----------



## IEATFISH

I've put together a guide similar to my old one about how to use the site. Please have a look and let me know if I can add anything to make it better.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations


----------



## KaRLiToS

How come do we need a guide to browse a forum?? That is plain stupid, just admit the new OCN sucks so bad you wanna cry.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> How come do we need a guide to browse a forum?? That is plain stupid, just admit the new OCN sucks so bad you wanna cry.


I made the same guide for the old vB site and it required the same amount explanation. No one needs a guide to browse a forum but to get the most out of any site or software, a guide is needed. Have you ever seen a book on Excel? Sure, you can use it just fine by learning on your own but there is no way you would be able to use it to its full potential without some sort of instruction.

And honestly, the guide was easier to make on this platform than it was in vB.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> One of the top development priorities is full mobile functionality with Tapatalk, according to Chipp. ETA is sometime early next year


I hope so!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlells01*
> 
> It's absolutely maddening for us that browse OCN from a mobile platform to see you make a statement like that...


Tapatalk REDEFINED forum browsing for me. I prefer to use that app w/ Vbulletin boards (cause they don't wig out w/ quotes) and can show new replies, etc. than even my desktop browser! It's super streamlined, black, and there's none of this crazy loading here, loading there, etc.

Also, what on earth do I need to do to stop receiving that daily digest email from OCN?

Edit: Also, is there no way to edit the my rig in sig? Do I have to go through this rigbuilder thing? Grr...this was the last great site I browsed...first Head-Fi, then XS, now OCN. It's just plain ugly IMO with FAR too much scrolling, scrolling. The buttons are all non intuitive (edit's an icon all the way on the other side)

/rant


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I hope so!!
> Tapatalk REDEFINED forum browsing for me. I prefer to use that app w/ Vbulletin boards (cause they don't wig out w/ quotes) and can show new replies, etc. than even my desktop browser! It's super streamlined, black, and there's none of this crazy loading here, loading there, etc.
> Also, what on earth do I need to do to stop receiving that daily digest email from OCN?
> Edit: Also, is there no way to edit the my rig in sig? Do I have to go through this rigbuilder thing? Grr...this was the last great site I browsed...first Head-Fi, then XS, now OCN. It's just plain ugly IMO with FAR too much scrolling, scrolling. The buttons are all non intuitive (edit's an icon all the way on the other side)
> /rant


See the Site Features guide in my signature. It covers all of that (everything after Tapatalk)..







Don't be mad at the site, we're all new to this together and so no shame in asking.


----------



## Jodiuh

Dude...I'm totally mad @ the site, lol. "PLEASE WAIT!!!!" after I fire off a PM?

What was wrong with vbulletin? Why do all my fav sites keep jumping on this IMO garbage layout? It's big, it's gaudy, it's slow...ugh.


----------



## The Pook

I'm on the dislike boat too. It's pretty ... I guess ... but vBulletin is popular for a reason.

K I S S

if it takes me twice as long to do the same things, it's a step backward, no matter how pretty and "intuitive."


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I'm on the dislike boat too. It's pretty ... I guess ... but vBulletin is popular for a reason.
> K I S S
> if it takes me twice as long to do the same things, it's a step backward, no matter how pretty and "intuitive."












I agree!


----------



## BankaiKiller

Yea, I can barely view these forums on my out dated iphone 3GS now lol. it's so slow even on fast wifi, and 3g. I wonder if My phone upgrade to the 4s will solve most of this problem


----------



## BankaiKiller

And why is it that I go to edit my post only to find out it has not been changed and the feature is not working......... wow that's very annoying.


----------



## Chewy

1043 guests and 435 members currently present on the site, This isn't getting better atall, I used to love checking into ocn every couple of hours but i have lost all interest in coming to the site anymore, i cant pinpoint why exactly?? and ive tried to get used to the new layout for countless hours over the last week or so to no avail. Dam i miss the old OCN!!!


----------



## pangolinman

I have yet to use the review system, would it be a good idea to convert my old reviews into this format?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I have yet to use the review system, would it be a good idea to convert my old reviews into this format?


I think that would be a good idea.







Were the old reviews you made threads or part of the old review system?


----------



## kan3

I visited the forum after a few weeks and bam what a big difference. First I thought it was vb5 lol, but looking carefully I found it's Huddler. Never heard of it before, but I can say 1 thing, the site looks awesome. I wonder how much $$$$ was spent on this upgrade.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kan3*
> 
> I visited the forum after a few weeks and bam what a big difference. First I thought it was vb5 lol, but looking carefully I found it's Huddler. Never heard of it before, but I can say 1 thing, the site looks awesome. I wonder how much $$$$ was spent on this upgrade.


Every staff member was required to donate a kidney to fund the transfer.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> I think that would be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were the old reviews you made threads or part of the old review system?


Threads I made, linked in my sig. What is the difference between writing a review and starting a thread with the intent of it being a review?


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> 1043 guests and 435 members currently present on the site, This isn't getting better atall, I used to love checking into ocn every couple of hours but i have lost all interest in coming to the site anymore, i cant pinpoint why exactly?? and ive tried to get used to the new layout for countless hours over the last week or so to no avail. Dam i miss the old OCN!!!


100% agree, the transfer over to the new site has killed my interest dead. When opening the main page I am presented with the scrolling banner for various OCN events I have no interest in, and my private messages on the right which I also have no interest in.

Attempts to quickly get to me favorite forums are met with a struggle and when I do click on a thread the delay between the click at it appearing is no better than it was on the old software.

I could go on but I really can't be bothered. I'm sure a lot of people worked very hard to get to this stage but from my perspecvtive my experience has got significantly worse and I am no longer participating as I was before.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Threads I made, linked in my sig. What is the difference between writing a review and starting a thread with the intent of it being a review?


The big difference is it actually will get linked to the product itself. Anyone viewing the product can see your review. You can upload your own pictures to link to the product as well. So while it doesn't allow as much discussion like a forum thread, you can still comment on reviews and such. I wouldn't remove your old thread, but copy the meat of the review to the product review page and then include a link to your thread.


----------



## axipher

I still get random little downtime here and there, and I've already read through all the random tidbits it shows. Could we get some more added *just in-case*


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I still get random little downtime here and there, and I've already read through all the random tidbits it shows. Could we get some more added *just in-case*


I think that would be a good idea. If you (or anyone) has some links or suggestions for additions, I'm sure sending a PM to Chipp would probably get them in the rotation.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Every staff member was required to donate a kidney to fund the transfer.


You sir, have a crude sense of humor lol


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> You sir, have a crude sense of humor lol


Ha...ha...um....ha... *IEATFISH looks at scar in side*


----------



## redsox83381

Is there any way to view the site with the old theme?


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat*
> 
> 100% agree, the transfer over to the new site has killed my interest dead.


Sadly, it's the same here for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsox83381*
> 
> Is there any way to view the site with the old theme?


No; there are already guides on here which will show you how to remove all the "features", which basically creates a Huddler version of the old theme.


----------



## Jodiuh

Can you link us?


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> 1043 guests and 435 members currently present on the site, This isn't getting better atall, I used to love checking into ocn every couple of hours but i have lost all interest in coming to the site anymore, i cant pinpoint why exactly?? and ive tried to get used to the new layout for countless hours over the last week or so to no avail. Dam i miss the old OCN!!!


I am in the same boat.


----------



## Wishmaker

A simple analogy comes to mind when talking about OCN. The previous version was Windows XP, light on its feet, blazing quick. This new version is Windows Vista. We all know it was full of useless EYECANDY that hogged down resources. Now Chipp is saying there is a huge list of bugs being addressed, so I expect that when these are implemented, we will have a Windows 7 type forum. Sufficient eyecandy, light and fast like the old vbulletin one.

Truth be told, I am not a big fan of the new forum. I did not reject it from the spot, I decided to give it a chance and I will be honest : *I do not like it*. I miss my old control panel with its simplicity. I miss the straightforward layout we had before. If we look at what we have now, do not be fooled by the fancy drop down menus and animations, it is pretty obvious that half the information I am confronted with every time I log in is useless.

In any case, my enthusiasm about the forum is at an all time low, eventhough I have made quite a few posts in the past few days. A major factor in me still being here is the paid OCN account I have. Just because this version has more features (I do find some useful) it does not mean it is better


----------



## Jodiuh

Tapatalk absolutely does not notify with new posts, nor does it show me the updated icon. Worst of all, it takes me to the top of the page instead of the last read post!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Tapatalk absolutely does not notify with new posts, nor does it show me the updated icon. Worst of all, it takes me to the top of the page instead of the last read post!


Tapatalk issues are known. Chipp has said that full mobile support of the new platform is a large priority in development.


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Tapatalk issues are known. Chipp has said that full mobile support of the new platform is a large priority in development.


_*PLEASE*_ stop inferring that "full mobile support" and Tapatalk functionality are one in the same.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlells01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Tapatalk issues are known. Chipp has said that full mobile support of the new platform is a large priority in development.
> 
> 
> 
> _*PLEASE*_ stop inferring that "full mobile support" and Tapatalk functionality are one in the same.
Click to expand...

To add clarity:

Increased Tapatalk support is currently an item we're working on. Some features, though, like threaded PMs or the enhanced marketplace format are things that Tapatalk just does not support and we won't be able to offer in that app.

Simultaneously, we're working on a light/mobile version of the site (in web format, not as an app for any specific platform) that is being designed to offer a complete experience on mobile devices and as well as a less flashy experience for desktop/laptop/tablet users. The launch target for this version of things is early 2012.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlells01*
> 
> _*PLEASE*_ stop inferring that "full mobile support" and Tapatalk functionality are one in the same.


Taptalk functionality is not what I'm speaking of as far as "full mobile support" development goes, as Chipp further described in the post above mine... The only reason I don't go into details is because I cannot speak for Chipp when it comes to technics and site development, I can simply only reiterate what he has said before to let those know that there will be mobile support in the near future.


----------



## jlells01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> To add clarity:
> Increased Tapatalk support is currently an item we're working on. Some features, though, like threaded PMs or the enhanced marketplace format are things that Tapatalk just does not support and we won't be able to offer in that app.
> Simultaneously, we're working on a light/mobile version of the site (in web format, not as an app for any specific platform) that is being designed to offer a complete experience on mobile devices and as well as a less flashy experience for desktop/laptop/tablet users. The launch target for this version of things is early 2012.


Chipp,

*Please, please stop with the obfuscation*; I thought this was left to the initial release spin, but obviously not.

The mobile version has nothing to do with OCN alone: http://www.thecatsite.com/t/237856/thecatsite-com-is-now-on-tapatalk/30#post_3137306

"_I asked our friends at Huddler and apparently Tapatalk is the solution we'll be using only until Huddler creates a stable quality mobile version for the sites_."

So I assume "we're" working on TheCatSite.com now too, right?









*As well, Tapatalk supports:*

vBulletin

MyBB

IPBoard

Kunena

SMF

phpBB

XenForo

"_Being designed to offer a complete experience on mobile devices_". Come on...

So they're offering something which is the exact reason why people migrate to Tapatalk? Brilliant.









Notice that every other popular forum platform out there (that doesn't operate on the same business model) has no problem supporting Tapatalk.

Huddler's entire business model runs on offering you zero upfront costs in exchange for a share of incremental ad revenue. Tapatalk, especially with VigLink, supplants that model, which means they (Huddler) have absolutely no interest, as a business decision, in seeing such a third-party product work properly with their forum...only as a stopgap to keep mobile users in the loop until their own proprietary mobile Huddler is up and running.


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Truth be told, I am not a big fan of the new forum. I did not reject it from the spot, I decided to give it a chance and I will be honest : *I do not like it*. I miss my old control panel with its simplicity. I miss the straightforward layout we had before.


Same here. Hitting "subscriptions" does not tell me if my threads have been updated with any replies, you can't organize them by "last updated", and what is organizing it by "Title/User" even mean? How is that helpful?

I definitely have gripes with the new subscriptions page. I like how you can easily change the notifications for each, but its seriously lacking. It needs maybe some integration with My Profile's "Recent Activity" or something.

Also, @jlells01, wow. I'm definitely on your side. Using OCN on the mobile is definitely a big factor of my activity here, and its really lacking now. I don't like that either =(


----------



## dougshell

Is it just me or does the dropdown "Forum" Link not work on chrome?


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> Is it just me or does the dropdown "Forum" Link not work on chrome?


In the top Nav bar, with Home, Forums Reviews, etc.?

Works for me, using latest stable chrome.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougshell*
> 
> Is it just me or does the dropdown "Forum" Link not work on chrome?


I am also using the latest version of Chrome and whilst it works, I gotta wait a few seconds for the loading icon to disappear for the drop down menu to appear







.


----------



## Jodiuh

Why do we even have a drop down menu? Its so inefficient. Why do we need to see so many loading screens? Why is there so much unneeded crap all over the place? Why do I need to click on every single users system specs to quickly see a trend? Why does that take up so much space? The avg user on this forum probably has glasses or contacts, right? Why does an annoying balloon pop up everytime I scroll through the topics in a subthread, making it impossible to read the next few topics? Why?!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Why do we even have a drop down menu? Its so inefficient. Why do we need to see so many loading screens? Why is there so much unneeded crap all over the place? Why do I need to click on every single users system specs to quickly see a trend? Why does that take up so much space? The avg user on this forum probably has glasses or contacts, right? Why does an annoying balloon pop up everytime I scroll through the topics in a subthread, making it impossible to read the next few topics? Why?!


Do you really need a why or you already conclude the new site sucks?


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm just tossing my thoughts out and naively hoping with enough negative comments...well...a return to vbulletin, lol.


----------



## Gwb

I agree, the new platform does introduce a lot of useful elements and security updates. However, much like other members of this wonderful community, I am disappointed with the introduction of the distracting "bloat" that significantly impairs the experience and flow for the user. Unlike the clean and efficient, minimalistic Lian Li-esque forum of years before, we have undergone the transition to a unnecessary Antec Lanboy-esque site. Why unnecessarily change an already fantastic website?


----------



## dougshell

The dropdown "ForumNav" works but hte Forum link next to home is always highlighed white as if it is being moused over. And it does not dropdown.


----------



## asuperpower

I liked it when avatars where not shown if a person didn't have one. I don't like the idea of having _another_ necessary picture to be loaded and the same picture. It's just completely pointless.


----------



## dougshell

even through i have 25mb internet, i still cant say i want it wasted loading a bunch of pointless user sys stats and other garbage. That should all be off by default. If i want to help a user or have a quesiton on what he or she may or may not be running...i much rather click a dropdown


----------



## pn0yb0i

How do you close a thread?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> How do you close a thread?


If you're speaking about closing threads of your own in the marketplace, I believe you can no longer do that by yourself, you have to message a Moderator in that section to do so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you really need a why or you already conclude the new site sucks?


Honestly, at this point, if you're so upset with the new OCN, why are you still here making rude posts?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> *Why do we even have a drop down menu? Its so inefficient.*
> 
> How so?
> 
> *Why do we need to see so many loading screens?*
> 
> What "loading screens" are you speaking of?
> 
> *Why is there so much unneeded crap all over the place?*
> 
> What "unneeded crap" are you specifically speaking of?
> 
> *Why do I need to click on every single users system specs to quickly see a trend?*
> 
> Are you asking why do you have to press a button to show a users signature rig? You can enable this in: My Profile > Edit Account Details > Check "Expand Featured Signature Item".
> 
> *Why does that take up so much space?*
> 
> Why does _what_ take up so much space?


A rather large issue is what's listed above. A lot of people have been saying things like "Why is there x", but don't go into _any_ detail. How are we even supposed to remotely give you any assistance with your complaint / issue?


----------



## SKl

I like the new look, but it could be faster, i have 100meg and sometimes feel like im waiting for ocn.


----------



## 87dtna

I agree, OCN is the slowest computer forum out of the 5 I'm on hands down. But it's also the largest.


----------



## Wishmaker

We seem to have hit a wall, as what happens at the moment is the following : the community says the forum is not good, the mods push back and say it is not true. We say, hang on, but but but ... the mods say we are doing it wrong.









/thread for every thread on the board where people express their issues with the forum.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> We seem to have hit a wall, as what happens at the moment is the following : the community says the forum is not good, the mods push back and say it is not true. We say, hang on, but but but ... the mods say we are doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /thread for every thread on the board where people express their issues with the forum.


That's actually _entirely_ opposite of what's actually going on


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, that's how it feels from our side.

Again, I LOVE the community here. Heck, even flaming comes off as witty banter here. Any other forum would have banned me for all the lame ranting I've been doing here...E-Peen and another member were trying to help me despite my wicked penchant for vague "this sucks" shenanigans.

But most of all, we do not have to put up with this kind of crap. Kyle banned me when I put up a fight w/ their 30FPS minimum @ balls out resolution and AA levels in a competitive shooter. So at least you're all trying to alleviate our growing pains.

But in the end, 87dtna and the faceless Gwb are right...it's a slow fatboy.

PS. I'm reaching here, but the sharp corners and lack of round aesthetic make me feel uncomfortable on this site compared to the old vbulletin friendliness. It feels cold, sterile, and detached...like a business forum. It's lost that all important playful factor. Yes, I'm that sensitive.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, that's how it feels from our side.
> 
> Again, I LOVE the community here. Heck, even flaming comes off as witty banter here. Any other forum would have banned me for all the lame ranting I've been doing here...E-Peen and another member were trying to help me despite my wicked penchant for vague "this sucks" shenanigans.
> 
> But most of all, we do not have to put up with this kind of crap. Kyle banned me when I put up a fight w/ their 30FPS minimum @ balls out resolution and AA levels in a competitive shooter. So at least you're all trying to alleviate our growing pains.
> 
> But in the end, 87dtna and the faceless Gwb are right...it's a slow fatboy.
> 
> PS. I'm reaching here, but the sharp corners and lack of round aesthetic make me feel uncomfortable on this site compared to the old vbulletin friendliness. It feels cold, sterile, and detached...like a business forum. It's lost that all important playful factor. Yes, I'm that sensitive.


I'm on your side buddy !!!


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, that's how it feels from our side.
> Again, I LOVE the community here. Heck, even flaming comes off as witty banter here. Any other forum would have banned me for all the lame ranting I've been doing here...E-Peen and another member were trying to help me despite my wicked penchant for vague "this sucks" shenanigans.
> But most of all, we do not have to put up with this kind of crap. Kyle banned me when I put up a fight w/ their 30FPS minimum @ balls out resolution and AA levels in a competitive shooter. So at least you're all trying to alleviate our growing pains.
> But in the end, 87dtna and the faceless Gwb are right...it's a slow fatboy.
> PS. I'm reaching here, but the sharp corners and lack of round aesthetic make me feel uncomfortable on this site compared to the old vbulletin friendliness. It feels cold, sterile, and detached...like a business forum. It's lost that all important playful factor. Yes, I'm that sensitive.


+1 New ocn is a failure in my book. I really miss the old ocn!. The user count is way down compared to the old ocn, you can say what you like to justify your excuses but the numbers are there for all to see!


----------



## asuperpower

I can't wait for the dark theme! Are the loading times of the web pages and the stress each page puts on a system ever going to get fixed? The only thing keeping me here is the content, the help I receive, the history and the (although low) REP I have. I couldn't stand joining a new forum as a complete n00b.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm starting to get used to it. But it's like a kick in the face everytime I browse...

Edit: ***SUBMITTING CONTENT***
Edit2: ***PLEASE WAIT***

Also, the quotes are a GINORMOUS PITA.


----------



## DesktopDoctor

Good to see there's still some harmony left in the world, thanks guys.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctor*
> 
> Good to see there's still some harmony left in the world, thanks guys.


Your avatar contradicts that.


----------



## SocialCapital

I'm new here, but the site looks way better than any vBulliten site I've seen. Congratulations on a (hopefully) smooth migration!








Have you posted a list of the changes or upgrades that the users can expect since your migration to Huddler?


----------



## axipher

Welcome to the forum SocialCapital


----------



## asuperpower

Can I still find Posts/Day on this new layout? That's what got me so addicted. I was at four (3 was my goal) and then it switched over to the new layout. Now 5 posts/day is my goal but I don't know what my P/D is anymore. Where can I find it?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Can I still find Posts/Day on this new layout? That's what got me so addicted. I was at four (3 was my goal) and then it switched over to the new layout. Now 5 posts/day is my goal but I don't know what my P/D is anymore. Where can I find it?


Currently from my knowledge, that feature is not present. It may be in the future if it is not currently available. It is possible that I have missed it also.

With regards to site performance. We are continuing to make all the adjustments that we can. As for those having a laggy experience or long page load times, we are still in deep investigation. It is not a simple issue as the issue does not seem to have a commonplace at all. Some users are fine, some users are not. There are many factors, but rest assured we have people looking into it as a number 1 priority.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Can I still find Posts/Day on this new layout? That's what got me so addicted. I was at four (3 was my goal) and then it switched over to the new layout. Now 5 posts/day is my goal but I don't know what my P/D is anymore. Where can I find it?
> 
> 
> 
> Currently from my knowledge, that feature is not present. It may be in the future if it is not currently available. It is possible that I have missed it also.
> 
> With regards to site performance. We are continuing to make all the adjustments that we can. As for those having a laggy experience or long page load times, we are still in deep investigation. It is not a simple issue as the issue does not seem to have a commonplace at all. Some users are fine, some users are not. There are many factors, but rest assured we have people looking into it as a number 1 priority.
Click to expand...

Good. Because I don't and I'm sure many others don't _always_ look at OCN on their sig rig. I often look at OCN at work, at school and even on mobile devices and while some of them can handle the site quite fine not all of them have Xeon and i7 processors. For example now I'm on a laptop at a workplace. Not only is the internet slow, each page takes up a significant amount of processing power and RAM. The laptop that I'm using right now has 2GB's of RAM and a 2.26GHz Core 2 Duo processor. Opening four tabs on OCN used to be a breeze, now it is a slight struggle. This happened ever since the new OCN was implemented. I hope this gets fixed soon.









I'm also not sure whether I will find OCN as addicting in the future. It's addictiveness is wearing off due to the lack of the avg. posts/day count. This seems like something that could easily be put in and I can't recommend this more. I believe that this should be a high priority.


----------



## DesktopDoctor

Everyone loves Raymond Vader?*


----------



## olli3

Is there any way to turn off the yellow thread preview box that appears when you hover over a thread name? I find that my mouse tends to follow my eyes down the page, and the box is constantly flicking up and covering the title I'm trying to read.

It also doesn't serve much purpose a lot of the time, for example in the news section it's normally just a large box that says "Source" plus a bit of thread info that was already on display in the first place.

Also just to comment on the new theme in general, I really like it in a lot of ways, but it also feels quite messy, with a lot of unnecessary and redundant data/links.

For example:


In this small section above the reply box, there is 2 links to the home page (or, one is to the forums, and one is to the homepage including banner etc, but OCN is really just a forum is it not?)

There is also 2 links going back to the "Overclock.net Related News and Information" section, and it just looks a bit untidy and out of place.

I would *much* rather have the same as is shown at the top:

Overclock.net › Forums › Overclock.net Forum › Overclock.net Related News and Information › Welcome to the Next Overclock.net

I'm just using this as an example, but it seems the layout in overall has a lot of this kinda thing, and I genuinely find it harder to navigate compared to the old OCN.

Sorry it really sounds like I'm having a dig at the new theme, but I do really like it, I would just like to see it evolve a bit.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This new platform will continue to evolve.


----------



## Jodiuh

Sadly tapatalk support has been broke for days.


----------



## Jodiuh

So is tapatalk permanently broke or what?

New site still sucks. Its like going back to a single core and windows xp. I've been spending more and more time on hardforum simply because of vbulletin. Its uncluttered and fast. This place looks like garbage and it takes forever to get anything done.

I can't unsubscribe from a reply email, have to do it from the thread...the reply emails are ridiculous too.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So is tapatalk permanently broke or what?
> New site still sucks. Its like going back to a single core and windows xp. I've been spending more and more time on hardforum simply because of vbulletin. Its uncluttered and fast. This place looks like garbage and it takes forever to get anything done.
> I can't unsubscribe from a reply email, have to do it from the thread...the reply emails are ridiculous too.


Tapatalk doesn't play well with Huddler Forums.







I should contact the author of tapatalk to see if they are working with Huddler to optimize support.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> We're going to be having a discussion on various color-related items tonight (both contrast of page elements and brightness). I can't promise anything will change in the immediate future, but, we are going to make an effort to ensure everything is best for the majority of users.
> 
> If it is any consolation, one of our longer-term goals is definitely to have a full "night skin" of the site.
> 
> Glad everything else is pleasing, though!


"If it is any consolation, one of our longer-term goals is definitely to have a full "night skin" of the site."

This decade, right? I ain't gettin' any younger, y'know?
This is still the brightest site I frequent.


----------



## Jodiuh

OH MY GOODNESS! Gizmodo went all white today, lifehacker is all white, BGR is all white. WHY CANT WE HAS DARK for our AMOLED batteries!!!

PLEASE give us a theme similar to hardforum. To date, that is my favorite forum simply because of how pleasing it is on the eyes.


----------



## yoi

i dont know why , maybe im not human lol

... i prefer brighter than darker theme

maybe overclock.net could implement some kind of theme selector like some fourms out there


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

As far as I'm aware it's still being worked on and shouldn't take much longer, but delays can come without warning; it's best to just wait until it actually happens, or until Chipp or someone from Huddler actually provides a fixed date for us getting the night skin.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> i dont know why , maybe im not human lol
> 
> ... i prefer brighter than darker theme
> 
> maybe overclock.net could implement some kind of theme selector like some fourms out there


I'm very light sensitive and in the minority AFAIK. You may be more human than me! I've always wanted to be a vampire.


----------

